# The Real Housewives of Atlanta



## beauty_marked (Sep 30, 2008)

SOOO.

I saw the preview episode today. and wow. I have to say Im not really feeling the new cast of women. The season premieres Oct 7th.

Did anyone else see the preview?? What do you think??


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 30, 2008)

......everything I can think of saying may offend some. But, they are definitely a little too "real".


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 30, 2008)

oh I wish you could say it. Cause its prob what im thinking. I dont know. i dont see this season having the same following as New York City and Orange County.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yea I don't like new cast either.I just want the new season of the O.C one to start.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_......everything I can think of saying may offend some. But, they are definitely a little too "real"._

 
Oh come on say it say it....SAY IT!!!! Pleasseeee  

They are so guess the _ _ _ _ _ _ 6 letter word or 5 letter word  _ _ _ _ _


----------



## couturesista (Sep 30, 2008)

They are so "Tacky"!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nahhh I was going a little deeper....But that was good!!! I'm afraid I won't say it either because somethings are better not said!! Lets go with TACKY!!


----------



## carandru (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG... I am sure it goes much deeper than TACKY!!  I was kind of excited to see wealthy African Americans , but I am super mad at the previews for the season.  Why o why o why people????  Just why?  Like, really let's act like this is going to be on tv and not be so.... "real" or that 6 letter word Tish1127 was referring to.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 1, 2008)

We've got to do better! I understand the whole being a strong female and being a DIVA, but true Diva status requires u to be a lady at all times and to let the attention and come to you and not you draw unhealthy attention to urself. Again, Tacky, Just because ur from the "GHETTO" does not mean u have to be of the "GHETTO". There is no excuse for this unlady like behaviour!

Of course that's not to say I won't be watching, which means I'm adding to the problem but hey, that's entertainment, clownery and bafoonery for you!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Oct 1, 2008)

I live in Athens, Georgia, and I'm honestly ashamed to have them representing Georgia. They seem loud, rude, inconsiderate, and superficial. 
None of the women from the Real Housewives shows are women I aspire to be (I'm sixteen), but the Atlanta women seem to be the worst to me. With each spin off it's gotten worse. =(


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_We've got to do better! I understand the whole being a strong female and being a DIVA, but true Diva status requires u to be a lady at all times and to let the attention and come to you and not you draw unhealthy attention to urself. Again, Tacky, Just because ur from the "GHETTO" does not mean u have to be of the "GHETTO". There is no excuse for this unlady like behaviour!

Of course that's not to say I won't be watching, which means I'm adding to the problem but hey, that's entertainment, clownery and bafoonery for you!_

 

Now thats a *real* 6 letter word  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 1, 2008)

let me throw my 2cents into the pile. these refined hoodrats are the definition of golddigger, ghetto broads. i saw the preview over a month ago at 1 am on Bravo and have never been so disgusted in my damn life (no wait, i have-insert R. Kelly here). First off, the wife of Eric Snow-chile sit down! You ain't nobody and your husband is a free throw away, ok. now I do not knock anyone's hustle but please. when you think you are better than everyone else cause you live in a big house you lose my vote. and homegirl that is divorced from the pro-ball player with all the assistants-what do you do to need all those assistants. you need your cousin to book your nail appointments, or grocery shop for you? what do you do, who are you and why are you here? bravo should be 'shamed but hey golddiggers come in all shapes, sizes and colors. the one ray of sunshine is the realtor who is married to the injured ball player-at least she makes her own money-compared to the other four she lookin' like claire huxtable.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 1, 2008)

HEY BENZI ! I totally agree, when Mrs. SNow said, " I always knew I would be somebody", I was like ok who r u? I mean really what have u done to warrant that comment? Can u at least represent some Charitable Foundations or something, all she did was use his money to decorate a huge house.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow! I haven't seen this yet... I saw a commercial for it the other day but didn't pay it any attention... And since I'm born and raised and currently in the "A" I'm gone have to check it out so I can put my 2 cent in too...


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 11, 2008)

I personally didn't see hoodrats and golddiggers. The main difference here from the previous seasons is the full cast except for one is black. So yes the cast is more "real", more "out there". I like the liveliness and drama they contribute to the show. But there is one woman that seems to be on the crazy side,  cant remember her name though (the one with two sons showing off her big diamond ring and how she's been married for ten years).


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

I saw gold-digger especially when all you are doing is talking about your divorce and how your main focus is making sure you get AT LEAST millionS at the end because there is no way you could live even slightly below the standards you are now living at due to your husband's success. I'm pretty sure you were not living this large prior to him marrying you and sure half the reason he is leaving you is because of your overly extravagent spending habits off the sweat of his back. She did nothing charitable...Her entire days consist of shopping, makeup artist, personal assistants, chefs, custom dress designers etc...while she does ???WHAT??? She will not even make a phone call...Ms Holyfield has to dial the numbers and talk for her. Get the F* Out...If that is not a gold-digger /upscaled hoodrat what is? Lets call it like it is. Now the show that I found quite refreshing was Dion Sanders..His wife was so down to earth..she took care of her kids, cooked, helped her kids sell candy...etc... I would just like to see African American families portrayed  in a more realistic setting..I am sure and willing to bet...1/2 of her act is for TV and she does not normally live this large or surely she would be super broke by now.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 11, 2008)

I've seen this and it did seem like a lot of them were just doing nothing except thinking about money, spending money, talking about about how they are going to spend their money. But that's how ALL of the housewife shows are. I really like the lady who is married to the baller but she has her own business and stuff, that's a great woman right there. But the rest of them are very run of the mill.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree TISH, I found Kim to be fake and obnoxious. NeNe was loud and outrageous. Sheree was too extra grown to be asking for a Louis Vuitton cake in the shape of her LV bag, seriously how old are u again? I felt like I was watching My Super Sweetsixteen. If u notice she never revealed her age, clearly she's not as secure in herself as she would want us all to believe. Ok what was up with Mrs. Snow and the Estate Man. unpacking for her relatives. Thats ur Dad, he was here long before ur husbands piece of change, I seriously doubt that he needs u or some stranger going through his belongings. If u don't work why are u wasting money on random stuff? Her husband was not impressed, "This is not a nightclub, its a house".Why can't she tend to her own house, I don't understand. Its not just regular folks that are losing in the economy, its new money and old money that's going belly up. I think the only one with a little class was the one who owns her own mortgage company. She seems to have a good grip on reality. If you notice she was the only one who didn't feel the need to distract attention from the Birthday girl with her outfit, SHe wore a cute top and jeans. No makeup and hair people came through and she still was fly! 
Again, I know they do this because they can, but I truly hope this isn't the image that they really want to portray. I don't knock anyone who has acheived wealth and success but most of these women haven't acheived anything but snagging a baller and sugar daddy, but you know I'll be watching and thanking the LAWD my parents raised me to have class and not be an a%&!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 11, 2008)

*I don't know about the rest of you all on here, but I thought the show was aspiring. I want that lifestyle. maybe not spend it all on diamonds, but hey you need money to survive.*


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Nene and sharee has the same personality, which i don't know why they don't like each other???? Kim is self-centered like all of them. They need to put the bullshit behind and all hang out!*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*I don't know about the rest of you all on here, but I thought the show was aspiring. I want that lifestyle. maybe not spend it all on diamonds, but hey you need money to survive.*_

 

You need money to survive...Maybe I watched a different show...I did not see one episode where money was used for survival purposes, only for show-boating and trying to make sure they had the best or a better purse, etc than the next rich person. God forbid anyone else is carrying the same handbag that I am. I would probably love to have the amount of money they have...But I would never wish for the lifestyle they are living. I am more than sure I could live well and still be able to contribute something that says I am a decent person. 

These were 35+ year old women and mothers...Acting like Paris Hilton..who I admit does do charitable things with her money! 

One thing money can't buy is that ticket to heaven...


----------



## carandru (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*I don't know about the rest of you all on here, but I thought the show was aspiring. I want that lifestyle. maybe not spend it all on diamonds, but hey you need money to survive.*_

 
Ok, yes, I'm pretty sure we would all love to have the money that these women do.  I know I would absolutely love it, lol.  But the problem is what they do with it.  Like previously mentioned, usually their only concern is how fly can I look and how can I let other people know how fly I am? 

 Granted, this isn't very different from the other housewives shows, but since it is a predominately black cast, I hate to say it, it has different implications. The problem is that generally African Americans view things like this and, like you said, aspire to be like them, only they want to do it right NOW. They take this glamorized view presented to them and extract the wrong values.  Like, being a baller and "stuntin" w/ your money is all that matters.  Can you make some investments? Can you make your money work for you? Can you wait till you make enough money to actually afford these items? I've seen it in so many of my peers who are now seriously in debt, have bad credit, etc all b/c they wanted to live and look like "new money".  And this worst part, is thanks to images like this, they don't realize what they are doing and keep perpetuating the cycle.

I just get frustrated b/c we rarely have examples of Africans Americans who are financially savvy. Like really, if Sheree was smart, she would have taken some of that money she spent on shopping and had her own investments and bank accounts on backup for emergencies...which would include dissolving your marriage. So that YOU can maintain the lifestyle you've grown accustomed to. We need better examples so that people can understand what their options actually are.  If then, you still choose to live like the housewives, then by all means, do you. 

O, and I like that Deon Sanders show too along w/ Run's house.  I feel like these shows are better examples.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ditto on Run's House...Love that show too!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

I really liked O.C., I thought New York was SUPER boring and I tried to watch Atlanta but I saw a few clips with the one white lady and she grossed me out,lol. So I haven't tried to watch it again...I kinda thought it would be more like Kimora:life in the fab lane....but umm, judging from everyone's reactions to it, I don't think it will be.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok I must say as a educated black female I was hoping and praying 
they didn't embarass us but oh well!!! Sheree should be ashamed of herself. 
She knows she left NeNe off the list on purpose. I know NeNe was mad but I would have preferred that she handle it a little better. If she was going to curse someone out it needed to be Shree not the assistant. Oh and please do it in private. Why the hell does she need and assistant any way? Her entourage that heffa is crazy! Oh and Mrs. Snow you should be able to cook your own dinner and take care of your own kids. Don't you know your husbands career could be over at any minute and you continue to spend money like you have no sense. A maid, governess, nanny, chef and an assistant. You don't do anything! Oh and poor Kim. Girl get a job. Big poppa will be gone as soon as he finds some new A_ _. 
Despite my feelings on the current cast they are no more superficial then previous cast. They just happen to be black.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Let me add too...I never watched the previous versions of Housewives so I am not justifying the behavior of the previous cast...I have no knowledge of how they acted. If it was anything like this..I would have at least had a heads up and been prepared for this foolishness.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 11, 2008)

i saw the commercial and i was goin to watch it but i forgot to! i was a fan of the O.C. season. when does the re-run come on? i want to see it too...

for Tish, i also enjoyed the show of the "Sanders". They did what a normal family do!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 11, 2008)

The difference between this cast and the previous casts are that the previous cast worked! All the women on The OC had careers, hell most of them made more than their husbands. They showed their wealth but they showed alot of family issues, like death, teaching their kids to work, divorce and starting over. I guess we have to give Atlanta Housewives the chance to show another side of themselves but for right now this is not the biz, entertaining yes, but not a good "reality".


----------



## rebekah (Oct 11, 2008)

im from atlanta, born and raised, so i can't wait to watch this season even if the women embarrass my city.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 12, 2008)

*I know you ladies aren't trying to attack me for my opinions....I know that for sure. I believe there's nothing wrong with having extra money to treat yourself to the finner things in life. However, I'm not saying to spend it all on bullshit like the women on the show. in actuality, I'm kind of agreeing with you ladies, but I also feel indifferent about it. I'm smack dab in the middle. There's nothing wrong with a little show boating... At least to me.*


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 12, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with Kim's hair, wig, whatever? she needs to invest in a good cosmetologist.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 12, 2008)

For the record, Nene is my favorite. Yes, she's the most "hood", but she's real, and not some fake bourgie broad, and she realizes that she lucked up and married a man who's well off, and she isn't bent on flossing. She also seems like the most fun.

I like Lisa, too. She's has her own thing jumping off without her husband.

Sheree is an example of at least 75% of things that are wack about Atlanta.

DeShawn? That bitch is crazy as hell. Poor, poor, Eric. 

Kim...LOL I wanna know who Big Daddy is married to, because it's CLEAR that she's a mistress.


----------



## carandru (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_What the fuck is wrong with Kim's hair, wig, whatever? she needs to invest in a good cosmetologist._

 
lmao.  I thought I was the only one.  Her hair looks like a cheap halloween wig.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ TOO FUNNY^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't mind them having money and living a life of luxury but I always believed that if u truly  have nice things people will tell u, u don't have to broadcast how nice they are. Let people compliment u, u don't have to beg for attention. Seriously, that's what it seems like their doing, begging for attention, OOHHH look at me, look at me, and truthfully as wack as some of them look u can't help but see them! OK I wasn't trying to go there, but oh well! Kim hair looks like my daughter's HANNAH MONTANA wig that's been hiding in her bedroom corner for the past year shiverring and shaking! But hey, she'll die in Dior!


----------



## CeCe88 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ 
Kim...LOL I wanna know who Big Daddy is married to, because it's CLEAR that she's a mistress._

 
I'm dying to figure out who big daddy is also


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
Kim...LOL I wanna know who Big Daddy is married to, because it's CLEAR that she's a mistress._

 
 I believe this as well. Why would she or he not want to be seen? That's a good observation, Blu.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 12, 2008)

OK. I'm back. I still won't say the obvious....but NeNe (so far) is my fave. She is who she is and she's definitely not sugar-coating it, LOL.

Lisa is a close second, but I would love to know why she is fronting like the new baby is her only baby. She lost/gave up custody of 2 kids before him.

Sheree is just wack. I'm all for getting your just due, but don't act like a strong woman when you're really just trying to get broken off. If it weren't for alimony, she would probably be grinding on another "victim" for her next payday. IMO, a strong women gets hers on her own if/when she has to. Now, that's sexy!

Kim.....is a mistress. Period. And, what a horrible example she sets for the 2 little ones she's raising. I just keep hearing the tagline as they rolled off the lot, "Thank BIG PAPA.....Thank you, BIG PAPA!"
Just....wow.

DeShawn Snow is the female version of all 5 of the Cash Money Millionaires rolled into one. I will quote Juvenile on this one: "Acting like a ***** who ain't neva had shit." Hiring help for a house SO GRAND that you took a mere 3 hours to confer with the interior designer? Girl, please. On top of that, your "Estate Manager" is in charge of arranging things like your father's Baileys' Irish Creme and Vodka requests (4 star taste, people) and unpacking his drawers. I'm just happy that her husband declined to have his father called, having no part in what the blog community calls "fuckery".

All in all, I'm hooked. I thoroughly enjoy watching rich people who are ultimately poor everywhere else.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nene is also my fav. She just seems genuine. Sheree thinks she's the shit and so does Kim, when really, they both look like men. LOL. Lisa is pretty, but I don't really have an opinion about her. Deshawn just needs to be brought down to earth.


----------



## carandru (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Lisa is a close second, but I would love to know why she is fronting like the new baby is her only baby. She lost/gave up custody of 2 kids before him.
_

 
I remember reading somewhere that Kieth Sweat wouldn't sign the release forms. So that's why the other 2 kids aren't on the show. Something about how he didn't know how the family was going to be portrayed so he didn't want to expose them.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 13, 2008)

i just watched the re-run last night and you guys are right! i'm lookin forward to the next episode!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I remember reading somewhere that Kieth Sweat wouldn't sign the release forms. So that's why the other 2 kids aren't on the show. Something about how he didn't know how the family was going to be portrayed so he didn't want to expose them._

 
Yeah, this is what she said on Essence.com. She had to let the older boys stay with him until the filming was over.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 13, 2008)

Keith Sweat as in "nobody" singer??


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 13, 2008)

^That's him! I feel bad for the kids having to stay with his whining ass.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is an excerpt regarding the Keith Sweat/Lisa Wu/children involved situation:

_Ron Poag (a close associate and friend of Keith Sweat) wanted to make it clear that Keith Sweat is a great father who was granted full custody of his two boys, Jordan, 13, and Justin, 11. He declined to discuss why Wu lost custody of her sons. “Mr. Sweat doesn’t wish to speak negatively about his ex-wife. He respects her as the mother of his children,” said Poag. “He’s a great father, he loves his children. They are his life. He wakes them up every morning, irons their clothes, takes them to school and picks them up every evening,” said Poag.

“[Wu] gets the boys every other weekend. She picks them up at 6 PM on Friday and returns them to Mr. Sweat at 6 PM on Sunday.”

In a posting on her website, Wu said Bravo arranged its shooting schedule around the boys’ visits._

The full story can be found here


----------



## couturesista (Oct 13, 2008)

Well shuks, they need their own show with all that going on!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok here is the BIO's I read regarding the cast...which are not so bad...But I saw none of this on the show...NONE!! It seems if they just went by what their bios read they may have been portrayed as role models...versus..
1-hoodrat, 1-unbeweavable, 1-gold-digger, 1-materialistic and 1-ghetto-fabulous 


The five women who will be featured in _The Real Housewives of Atlanta's_ season -- and their Bravo-released bios -- will be: 

*DeShawn Snow* -- Snow and her husband Eric, captain of the Cleveland Cavaliers, recently moved to their dream home in Alpharetta, GA. Mother to three boys: nine-year-old EJ, six-year-old Darius and five-year-old Jarren, Snow is an active member of the New Birth Missionary Baptist Church. She exercises her faith by running The DeShawn Snow Foundation, a non-profit organization focused on improving self-esteem in teenage girls. She is a regular on the Atlanta social circuit and extremely active in local philanthropy, sitting on the board of three different charities, all while expertly juggling her busy social calendar with being an NBA wife and keeping up with her boys. 

*Kim Zolciak* -- Zolciak lives in an exclusive gated townhouse community in Duluth, GA with her two children, 11-year-old Brielle and six-year-old Ariana. Zolciak is single, but happily dating with hopes to marry again in the near future. She also has her sights set on fame in the music business as a country singer, and is currently working with Grammy award-winning mega-producer Dallas Austin and will begin recording an album later this year. A staple on the Atlanta scene, Zolciak balances life as a single mom with a vivacious social life. 

*Lisa Wu Hartwell* -- Hartwell, a resident of a luxurious country club community in Duluth, GA, is a busy career woman who wears many hats - she owns her own real estate firm, Hartwell & Associates, a jewelry line called Wu Girls, a baby clothing line, Hart 2 Hart Baby, and juggles a budding acting, modeling and writing career. She's a devoted wife to her husband, NFL player Ed Hartwell, and their three children 13-year-old Jordan, ten-year-old Justin and one-year-old EJ. When she's not running one of her many businesses or running after the kids, Hartwell is very active in Atlanta's social scene. 

*NeNe Leakes* -- Leakes is an active member of Atlanta society. She resides in the upscale Sugarloaf area of Atlanta with her husband Gregg, a successful real estate investor and business consultant, and their two sons, 18-year-old Brice and nine-year-old Brentt. Leakes donates her time to various foundations and is the founder of The Twisted Hearts Foundation, which brings awareness to domestic violence against women. Never one to sit still, the outspoken social butterfly also hopes to open a luxury boutique hotel in the very near future. 

*Sheree Whitfield* -- Single socialite Whitfield, a resident of the exclusive Sandy Springs area of Atlanta, juggles her busy home life with a packed social calendar. She is a busy working mother to three children -Tierra, Kairo and Kaleigh. Whitfield prides herself on her fashion sense, and owned her own upscale clothing boutique - Bella Azul - for years before closing up shop to focus on her next business venture, a clothing line called "She by Sheree." Whitfield is opening a new chapter in her life as a single mom while balancing her entrepreneurial spirit and active social life.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 13, 2008)

I like how sheree said she wouldn't put nene and fashion in the same sentence....umm yeah someone's jealous because I like all the outfits nene was wearing, sheree thinks because her clothes are expensive they are fashionable...lol. Aren't they supposed to be friends?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_What the fuck is wrong with Kim's hair, wig, whatever? she needs to invest in a good cosmetologist._

 
i'm LMAO!!!  and eye-brows gots to go!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I like how sheree said she wouldn't put nene and fashion in the same sentence....umm yeah someone's jealous because I like all the outfits nene was wearing, sheree thinks because her clothes are expensive they are fashionable...lol. Aren't they supposed to be friends?_

 
I agree. I think while NeNe is not entouraging it up at Phipps, she still beat Sheree (at her own party) with a quite understated number. The only issue I had with NeNe's whole look was I felt she was taken by her MA because that makeup was not "fierce" at all. She really could've done better, IMO.


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 13, 2008)

now i have to check this out...and add "fuckery" to my vocabulary more often...

okay, as much as NeNe tickles me, not plugging in the tv for this show. more of the same to me.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I agree. I think while NeNe is not entouraging it up at Phipps, she still beat Sheree (at her own party) with a quite understated number. The only issue I had with NeNe's whole look was I felt she was taken by her MA because that makeup was not "fierce" at all. She really could've done better, IMO._

 
LoL, it looked like _one_ color....I was thinking, I wonder how much she pays her makeup artist... because it was just 'okay'...i thought it was cute how excited she got though...


----------



## couturesista (Oct 13, 2008)

"Eyelashes, POW, Lipgloss Boom", I was laughing so hard when she was doing her commentary and she said, "don't talk shit about me, don't t do that, don't talk shit about me" she was SERIOUS!


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_The difference between this cast and the previous casts are that the previous cast worked! All the women on The OC had careers, hell most of them made more than their husbands. They showed their wealth but they showed alot of family issues, like death, teaching their kids to work, divorce and starting over. I guess we have to give Atlanta Housewives the chance to show another side of themselves but for right now this is not the biz, entertaining yes, but not a good "reality"._

 
Exactly!! 

This season just aggravates me already. The only one that can really be "aspired" to is Lisa, cause she works, and she works hard.
All these women talk about is what they are wearing, and who their husband is. That one trick the last episode was mad because the assistant "didnt Google her". Um ok.
It would have been nice to i guess in a way see a little bit more independence on some of the womans part. Like, If i saw these woman, going off to their jobs, then hitting the big partys another time, and doing something with their chilren, then at another time driving to all the high end stores in their expensive cars then i think i would want to watch.
But when all i see is one who wants a "7 figure settlement so she can maintain her current lifestyle, if not better" and another who has this "Big Poppa". I mean COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## miss_primer (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Nene is also my fav. She just seems genuine. Sheree thinks she's the shit and so does Kim, when really, they both look like men. LOL. Lisa is pretty, but I don't really have an opinion about her. Deshawn just needs to be brought down to earth._

 

I totally agree with your post. Nene is my favorite. Lisa and her husband come off as too perfect...or they are trying to hard to be in my opinion.


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 31, 2008)

kim really gets on my nerves.. i can't wait to hear her "sing" LOL


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 31, 2008)

i have been getting into the recent episodes because of the non-profit work some of the ladies are involved in (this is my course of study for my master's) and let me tell you...
this show has shown me that there are definitely two sides to the non-profit world-service and showmanship. i was taken aback at how some of the fundraising/networking galas are just venues for rich folks to flaunt their wealth-some not even caring or familiar with what service the non-profit offers. they just want to go the galas to show off their new $10,000 dress.





trying not get discouraged!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 1, 2008)

This show is just another "blah show" to me.
I'll watch it but if I miss an episode I won't care.
Did anyone notice Kim's 11 year old daughters make-up at her birthday party?
It looked like that girl just poured a whole jar of 3D Silver on her eyes.
I cringed at the thought of that glitter scratching her eye.
Kim bugs me the most I don't know why but she does.
The rest of the cast I'm alright with because it is TV and most of their actions are for views.


----------



## TDoll (Nov 1, 2008)

As a resident of Atlanta...let me just say that our city is not happy about this...lol.

It is really cool to watch the show though because I've been to or recognize all the places and neighborhoods. It's cool to see a show that takes place where you live. But the women are kinda um, silly.  Like some others have said...in Atlanta, while we do have nice places to shop and swanky neighborhoods (that I DONT live in btw...lol) it's not exactly the "norm" or "real" to be married to an NBA player or living in a "divorce settlement" home. They were all on a local radio station morning show not too long ago responding to their negative reaction by the people around here and they were ridiculous talking about how they justify their lifestyles.  While some of these women do have a lot on their plates and are really involved in the community or are NBA wives, it was hilarious how some of them explained that they earned this lifestyle through a bad marriage or painful divorce.  lol...yeah, them and thousands of other women.


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Did anyone notice Kim's 11 year old daughters make-up at her birthday party?
It looked like that girl just poured a whole jar of 3D Silver on her eyes.
._

 
I noticed this too! She definitely didn't look 11 to me!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 1, 2008)

Kim claims shes 29. Idkkkk.


----------



## carandru (Nov 1, 2008)

They had some court documents proving that Kim is 29 on on one of the gossips sites... Probably sandrarose.com or TMZ, so that proves nothing lol.  If she really is 29, I wonder why she looks much older (IMO)?


----------



## Shoe.icide (Nov 1, 2008)

ok, so I just can't resist weighing in on this one... I'm originally from NYC, but I went to high school in Atlanta so I have a special place in my heart for that city. When I heard that the next Real Housewives cast was going to be from Atlanta I was EXCITED! I LUV'D the NYC girls and was sure that the ATL cast would impress............... um, yeah....... is that REALLY the best they could do? REALLY?  Seriously? Were these women the only ones that showed up???? Atlanta is a gorgeous city with TONS of vibrant, interesting, exciting girls (that have the kind if money needed to be on a show like this) WHY ON EARTH did these women get on the show?!!?

I don't relate to these ladies AT ALL. Bummer.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_They had some court documents proving that Kim is 29 on on one of the gossips sites... Probably sandrarose.com or TMZ, so that proves nothing lol. If she really is 29, I wonder why she looks much older (IMO)?_

 
She really was 29 when the show started taping. I can't say how I know, ( but I'm about to go look over there at Sandra Rose, LOL). I could get in trouble for finding out the way I did, but she's definitely 30. for better or worse, LMAO


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't think you can necessarily blame the casting directors for the women on these shows. They cast people who are trainwrecks and who will get ratings. So, while there are classier women out there, not everybody is up for the scrutiny of appearing before a television camera. I can't really think of any reality show (that I've seen) where the cast was not "characters" or young, desperate or pathetic.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 1, 2008)

Kim is definitely what you can call "30 the hard way". She looks old as hell.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep she has been road hard if she is only 29...for real!! She is obviously deserving of some change back from those $1k facials....


----------



## TDoll (Nov 1, 2008)

29!?!?!  Damn... girl's only got 4 years on me!  I hope I don't look like that at 29...lol. She does look rough.  
Tish...you crack me up....lol.


----------



## carandru (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Kim is definitely what you can call "30 the hard way". She looks old as hell._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep she has been road hard if she is only 29...for real!! She is obviously deserving of some change back from those $1k facials...._


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 2, 2008)

This is show is like a train wreck...

You know it's terrible, but you cannot look away!!!

It's probably been said before but money does not buy you class.

Kim, Sheree and Deshawn are the worst. What does Deshawn do all day?She's so quick to hire an estate manager and staff, but didn't hire an event planner for her fundraidser? I nearly fell out my chair when she said she was "destined for greatness" Oh really? She's fat, lazy and her kids are bad. This is why you can't give some people money. 

Sheree needs to be brought back to Earth. She is not as attractive as she thinks she is. She's actually average/almost borderline tranny-looking. She keeps talking about being successful, but she's waiting around for her divorce settlement to come through. 

And Kim...oh Kim. what is that thing on your head. If Big Papa can buy you an Escalade, he can definitely hook you up with a Beyonce quality lace front. There is no need for someone to walk out the house like that. And everyone is wrong for letting her do it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmyshimmyya* 

 
_ I nearly fell out my chair when she said she was "destined for greatness" Oh really? She's fat, lazy and her kids are bad. This is why you can't give some people money. _

 


I was with you up until the Fat part....Because, personally I don't think she is skinny but I don't think she is just Fat either. I also don'T think you have to be a certain size to be destined for greatness....Just IMO...


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I was with you up until the Fat part....Because, personally I don't think she is skinny but I don't think she is just Fat either. I also don'T think you have to be a certain size to be destined for greatness....Just IMO..._

 
Ok, she's technically not "fat", she's delusional, but not fat. I was just on a roll LOL. Anyways, I was just annoyed by the "destined for greatness" comment. It had nothing to do with her size.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmyshimmyya* 

 
_Ok, she's technically not "fat", she's delusional, but not fat. I was just on a roll LOL. Anyways, I was just annoyed by the "destined for greatness" comment. It had nothing to do with her size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## astronaut (Nov 2, 2008)

I absolutely hate the Real Housewives series. I could mildly tolerate New York. Hated OC and Atlanta is no exception. I hate Kim the most. Her hair is so fake looking. It looks synthetic and plastic. You would think with all the money she digs from big poppa could buy her a nice head of hair. Tacky tacky tacky. It also makes me cringe every time she mentions "Big Poppa". It's every feminist's nightmare. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I absolutely hate the Real Housewives series. I could mildly tolerate New York. Hated OC and Atlanta is no exception. I hate Kim the most. Her hair is so fake looking. It looks synthetic and plastic. You would think with all the money she digs from big poppa could buy her a nice head of hair. Tacky tacky tacky. *It also makes me cringe every time she mentions "Big Poppa". It's every feminist's nightmare. *

AHHHHHHHHHHHH._

 
omg same here...and who can blame NeNe for making fun of her? Sure it was mean(albeit hilarious) because they are supposed to be friends but she was probably hurt by Kim's sucking up to Sheree when Sheree clearly embarrased nene on purpose for not putting her on the list.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, but NeNe was right about Kim and Sheree. Sheree even went as far as to compliment Kim on that dead ass white cat that sits atop her head when they were at DeShawn's gala.


----------



## d n d (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you guys see the part when Kim and Sheree were lamenting over the woes of being beautiful and all of the haters they must endure in life?  I wanted to gag when I watched them have this conversation.  It's okay to have self-esteem but to go as far as to think others are automatically "jealous" of your beauty is just crazy.  Especially when I felt they were both indirectly try to say that NeNe butts head with the both of them because she is somehow jealous or less attractive as them.

Aside from her sometimes overly strong personality, I think NeNe has both of those TROLLS beat.  It's ashame that their money has made them so delusional!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG yes...My Mom and I was just talking about this tonight...Sheree" Yes I have pretty much been beautiful and popular all my life" "Can't imagine how horrible it would have been to not be beautiful" I was about to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 for real!!  You are not that HOT girl!! Oh and yes her son always gets compared to Denzel...He's waht 11-12...Denzel...


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

What I want to know is who is this "Big Poppa" guy?   As for the charity party..that was a complete disaster.


----------



## d n d (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG yes...My Mom and I was just talking about this tonight...Sheree" Yes I have pretty much been beautiful and popular all my life" "Can't imagine how horrible it would have been to not be beautiful" I was about to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 for real!! You are not that HOT girl!! Oh and yes her son always gets compared to Denzel...He's waht 11-12...Denzel..._

 
Exactly! I guess we should all feel lucky that they can grace our screens?  Give me a break. I guess Kim is soo beautiful that her "big daddy" doesn't even want to be seen on the show with her and Sheree is soo beautiful that she has all these things to offer and she is single with all those eligible men in Atlanta?  Yeah, life is hard when you are "beautiful"  but I guess I am a hater!


----------



## d n d (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_What I want to know is who is this "Big Poppa" guy? As for the charity party..that was a complete disaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did feel bad for the charity event.  Even though her planning was a little shaky, her intentions were good.  The people there including her friends didn't give a hoot about what was going on, especially when you consider it was a free event.  What homegirl should have done was charge a couple hundred per plate to attend that way she would have had people there that were serious about her cause.  

I couldn't believe how Sheree and Kim were hating on the party...why did they come if they didn't intend on being supportive friends? I guess in all actuality they came to see her fail.  Just sick!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_What I want to know is who is this "Big Poppa" guy? As for the charity party..that was a complete disaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

No one knows who "Big Poppa" is...He refuses to have his identity publicized. 
It's probably Jay-Z...Just kidding.... But I would love to know who he is too.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I did feel bad for the charity event. Even though her planning was a little shaky, her intentions were good. The people there including her friends didn't give a hoot about what was going on, especially when you consider it was a free event. What homegirl should have done was charge a couple hundred per plate to attend that way she would have had people there that were serious about her cause. 

I couldn't believe how Sheree and Kim were hating on the party...why did they come if they didn't intend on being supportive friends? I guess in all actuality they came to see her fail. Just sick!_

 

now it's a lesson learned. they had all the commentaries of her friends saying what she should have done when it came to choosing the guest for the party.. even the makeup artist had something to say..  Hey at least Kim bought a 14 or 15 k bracelet.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No one knows who "Big Poppa" is...He refuses to have his identity publicized. 
It's probably Jay-Z...Just kidding.... But I would love to know who he is too._

 
lol or someone like him


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No one knows who "Big Poppa" is...He refuses to have his identity publicized. 
It's probably Jay-Z...Just kidding.... But I would love to know who he is too._

 
Actually, a few bloggers have figured out that he's a married (with a girlfriend and Kim) Real Estate Developer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah I figured he was married....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A girlfriend and KIM!! Oh well at least he tips her well!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote 

Supposedly Big Pappa - Lee Najjar

Big Papa” is in fact Married LIKE WE ALREADY KNEW and is a multi, multi millionaire real estate developer. He’s not Black and He’s not White. He has a major part in the re-development of the Buckhead area here in Atlanta, Ga. that’s turning it into a Rodeo Drive sort of shopping district. He has 2 sons that we know of. One of which is main homies with Brody Jenner that has a relationship with Lauren Conrad and can be seen on MTV’s The Hills. The son pretty much Bank-Rolls Brody and his whole crew out there in L.A.! The other teenage son can be seen around Atlanta at all the major urban events ICE’D THE F! OUT! Diamonds everywhere! 

UnQuote 

Lee & His wife KIM w/Ne-Yo (yep her name is KIM) 





Lee & His Other Girlfriend Shirley


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^


----------



## belle89 (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL @ HeavenLeiBlue. That gif sums it right up. He really knows how to pick 'em.


----------



## makeba (Nov 3, 2008)

THis show is super hilarious. I cant stand people like Sheree. i mean she is pretty but dang her personality is awful and she would get told off real quick by me!!!. Nene is alright with me to be honest. Kim, well who knows, cuz one minute she could be a friend and the next she will sell you out!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_THis show is super hilarious. I cant stand people like Sheree. i mean she is pretty but dang her personality is awful and she would get told off real quick by me!!!. Nene is alright with me to be honest. Kim, well who knows, cuz one minute she could be a friend and the next she will sell you out!_

 

Kim is a friend of convenience...You're her friend when it's convenient for her..As Heidi Klum would say...One day you're In ...The next day You're OUT!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 3, 2008)

That's exactly what NeNe's husband, "Greg-guh" said about that "friendship". I said to myself during the first show that Kim would probably throw NeNe under a bus if she had to.


----------



## makeba (Nov 3, 2008)

Yall are sooo right!!! what about the other girl? is her name Lisa? she seems to be decent i guess. she is quite material though but i guess she can!! i cant quite sum her up!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## TDoll (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Quote 

Supposedly Big Pappa - Lee Najjar

Big Papa” is in fact Married LIKE WE ALREADY KNEW and is a multi, multi millionaire real estate developer. He’s not Black and He’s not White. He has a major part in the re-development of the Buckhead area here in Atlanta, Ga. that’s turning it into a Rodeo Drive sort of shopping district. He has 2 sons that we know of. One of which is main homies with Brody Jenner that has a relationship with Lauren Conrad and can be seen on MTV’s The Hills. The son pretty much Bank-Rolls Brody and his whole crew out there in L.A.! The other teenage son can be seen around Atlanta at all the major urban events ICE’D THE F! OUT! Diamonds everywhere! 

UnQuote 

Lee & His wife KIM w/Ne-Yo (yep her name is KIM) 





Lee & His Other Girlfriend Shirley 







_

 
Wow...Shirley looks classy. Lol

Buckhead _is_ getting crazy. I drive through there everyday.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 3, 2008)

"Omg your stupid beautiful"

And its funny, the housewives, except deshawn were all on Tyra, and Kim claims the reason BIG POPPA/AKA LEE isnt shown is because of the things that happen to couples on reality tv, such as Nick and Jessica.

uh huh.


----------



## Lovey99 (Nov 3, 2008)

I concur with everything that has been said already... Kim is a HOTT mess!  

On to Lisa... she is only selling houses because of her husband's connections.  She has not done anything independently of her husband.  The deal they just got.... because HER HUSBAND knows the right peopel.  Yes she does work, but she need to respect the man that paved that way for her.

DeShawn?????!!!! What greatness?  What have you done?  Why can't you be there for your children?  You do not need all of that staff.

Sheree is not doing a whole lot except waiting for that settlement. 

I think NeNe is loud and obnoxious, but she is the most real.  Lisa does not seem to have too bad of a personality either.


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 3, 2008)

Kim is full of shit!! She wants to be your friend when there is something in it for her. NeNe is loud but I like her she seems to be the only real one. Oh and poor Deshawn that fund raiser was horrible. Events like that take time and proper planning.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 3, 2008)

And, how could I forget?!?! Sheree complimented Kim also on the way she dresses! I'm sorry, but the show's producers must be telling them to get along like that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Wow...Shirley looks classy. Lol

Buckhead is getting crazy. I drive through there everyday._

 

I was waiting on your take Tiffany!! Come on dish the dirt


----------



## carandru (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_And, how could I forget?!?! Sheree complimented Kim also on the way she dresses! I'm sorry, but the show's producers must be telling them to get along like that._

 
Clearly!!  I bet these women may have known of each other, but never would have been hung out together.  Hell, they probably can't even stand each other.  

But, maybe Kim's clothes and hair look better in person?


----------



## d n d (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_And, how could I forget?!?! Sheree complimented Kim also on the way she dresses! I'm sorry, but the show's producers must be telling them to get along like that._

 

I have a feeling that this is true too.  Kim seems to be a follower...she goes whichever way the wind blows.  Sheree seems to be a little more independent.  What is going to happen when Kim pisses Sheree off?  I guess she'll try to go back and swing off of NeNe's nuts then.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_ I guess she'll try to go back and swing off of NeNe's nuts then._

 
lol too funny!!

As for Lisa she is to quiet and reserved for me to get a good take on her. Was I the only one thinking poor boy when Nene took her son to get a suit made for him. I peeved when her son  kept saying I like this color or how about this one and the stylist was like no! The stylist outfit was pretty chic but not everyone can pull it off.

Can't wait to see if Kim can really sing.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Wow...Shirley looks classy. Lol

Buckhead is getting crazy. I drive through there everyday._

 

so have you ever spotted any of the ladies out and about town?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_so have you ever spotted any of the ladies out and about town?_

 

I know...Tiff better start talking!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_HEY BENZI ! I totally agree, when Mrs. SNow said, " I always knew I would be somebody", I was like ok who r u? I mean really what have u done to warrant that comment? Can u at least represent some Charitable Foundations or something, all she did was use his money to decorate a huge house._

 
She does represent charitable foundations, but POORLY.  In last week's episode, it was revealed that she did not have a ticket price to attend her benefit (which you should ALWAYS have, otherwise as Dwight the hairstylist said "They're gonna show up, drink your liquor, eat your food, and leave."  which they did.)  She spent $30,000 on the fundraiser and only made around $20,000; that is NOT how you fundraise.  So technically you're out of $10,000 and now she's embarrased.  I heard people STILL talk about that failure of a fundraiser.  In my opinion, she doesn't know how to have money.  She doesn't know how to manage money, just because your husband is an NBA player  doesn't mean he'll always be one.  To her credit, she did have a very successful real estate business, a relative of mine in Atlanta used to work for her.  She's one of those people who thinks that large amounts of money will be infinite. I'm sorry, but you don't work...sure, you have a charity foundation under your belt, but why would you need to staff 10 people in your oversized house?  Do what you signed on to do by getting married and knocked up in the first place: be a fucking mother and raise your own damn kids.  And listening to her talk makes me grind my teeth: she talks through her jaw and doesn't pronounce words.  As a professional, you do not go to a "jury" store and you don't run a "founation."  You go to a JEW-EL-RY store and run a FOUN-DAY-SHUN.  GET A WORD COACH!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_I live in Athens, Georgia, and I'm honestly ashamed to have them representing Georgia. They seem loud, rude, inconsiderate, and superficial. 
None of the women from the Real Housewives shows are women I aspire to be (I'm sixteen), but the Atlanta women seem to be the worst to me. With each spin off it's gotten worse. =(_

 
I'm so glad that at your young age, you're able to realize this.  I see so many young girls whose main goal is to have a life like these women.  To be under some man's thumb and checkbook and spend their days galavanting and doing nothing and having nothing to show for themselves.  It makes me proud that you're different, and I don't even know you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Frankly, I would love to become very successful at something that I'm passionate about and be able to afford the luxuries that these women have, but not act a damn fool about it.  Who doesn't want a nice house and nice things?  But in my opinion, it's not what you have that's important, but how hard you worked to get it and keep it, and how humble you can remain afterward.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I agree TISH, I found Kim to be fake and obnoxious. NeNe was loud and outrageous. Sheree was too extra grown to be asking for a Louis Vuitton cake in the shape of her LV bag, seriously how old are u again? I felt like I was watching My Super Sweetsixteen. If u notice she never revealed her age, clearly she's not as secure in herself as she would want us all to believe. Ok what was up with Mrs. Snow and the Estate Man. unpacking for her relatives. Thats ur Dad, he was here long before ur husbands piece of change, I seriously doubt that he needs u or some stranger going through his belongings. If u don't work why are u wasting money on random stuff? Her husband was not impressed, "This is not a nightclub, its a house".Why can't she tend to her own house, I don't understand. Its not just regular folks that are losing in the economy, its new money and old money that's going belly up. I think the only one with a little class was the one who owns her own mortgage company. She seems to have a good grip on reality. If you notice she was the only one who didn't feel the need to distract attention from the Birthday girl with her outfit, SHe wore a cute top and jeans. No makeup and hair people came through and she still was fly! 
Again, I know they do this because they can, but I truly hope this isn't the image that they really want to portray. I don't knock anyone who has acheived wealth and success but most of these women haven't acheived anything but snagging a baller and sugar daddy, but you know I'll be watching and thanking the LAWD my parents raised me to have class and not be an a%&!_

 
She's revealed her age.  "I'm 38, and I am HOT," I believe is what she said (and I laughed outloud...)  but I agree about the birthday party.  It was ridiculous.  And her comments about what she expects to get from her divorce; way to go golddigger.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_





Ok I must say as a educated black female I was hoping and praying 
they didn't embarass us but oh well!!! Sheree should be ashamed of herself. 
She knows she left NeNe off the list on purpose. I know NeNe was mad but I would have preferred that she handle it a little better. If she was going to curse someone out it needed to be Shree not the assistant. Oh and please do it in private. Why the hell does she need and assistant any way? Her entourage that heffa is crazy! Oh and Mrs. Snow you should be able to cook your own dinner and take care of your own kids. Don't you know your husbands career could be over at any minute and you continue to spend money like you have no sense. A maid, governess, nanny, chef and an assistant. You don't do anything! Oh and poor Kim. Girl get a job. Big poppa will be gone as soon as he finds some new A_ _. 
Despite my feelings on the current cast they are no more superficial then previous cast. They just happen to be black._

 
I agree, I think Sheree did that shit on purpose.  And I thinkk she's canoodling with Kim to rub it in NeNe's face, but Nene's wrong to think that she owns Kim.  I really wanna know who Big Papa is, and then I wanna call him and tell him how stupid he is to fund some woman's life but not even wanna be involved. At least marry her and reap the tax benefits.

I have more respect for Lisa than any of them; but her history with high profile men disturbs me.  She has 2 children with R&B hasbeen Keith Sweat, and she married Ed Hartwell 2 and a half months after they met.  Granted, they seem to have a very happy marriage and a great dynamic as a family, but it's still very shocking to me.  I think she's a very very hard working woman and I admire it.  There are virtually no scenes with her going out and spending away money or lounging around not doing anything; you almost always see her working except for when you see her at the Birthday Party and at the Fundraiser.  I do hate, however, her line in the opening credits: "If it doesn't make me money, I don't do it."  She set herself up with that one; at the time she probably didn't mean it the way it came out, but now Bravo viewers can see her and hear that tagline and think "What a stingy bitch."  It probably makes her look like a golddigger to everybody, but she's the only one who actually does work.

In general, I think the show is just entertaining.  I don't think it's fair to consider this cast of women, or any of the casts from previous shows, a representation of Atlanta or whatever city they live in.  You have to understand that less than 40% of reality tv is real; and its ridiculous to make the assumption that all housewives in Atlanta or whatever city behave the way that these women on tv do.  They behave this way mostly because they are on TV.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 3, 2008)

How could you forget DeShawn saying, "Uhhlanna"?!?! She'd better learn how to work those veneers if she's gonna keep 'em!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Hahahaha, I thought I was the only one that noticed that when she talks her teeth do not move.  At all.  How is that possible?


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^Hahahaha, I thought I was the only one that noticed that when she talks her teeth do not move. At all. How is that possible?_

 
  lol 
At first I thought it was a lisp but now I know


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 4, 2008)

To be absolutely fair, there's a lot more scripting to reality TV than most people realize, and seasoned producers and editors like the Bravo team are absolutely brilliant at creative editing and subtle leading-on of the cast to goad specific reactions out of them. Sometimes when I see the final cut of shows I've worked on, I can hardly recognize the people I see, because so much of their dialogue has been cut and re-cut and taken out of context.

That said, the producers for this show clearly didn't have to work very hard to get the "good stuff" that people usually watch shows like this for! I was vaguely amused by the original OC show, maybe because a lot of those women were older and had their own jobs, so the majority of the main cast were fairly likable people on the whole, despite their shallowness and spending habits. It was mostly that crazy "I'm desperate to be a MILF" blonde single mom and the gold digging Jo chick, as well as the kids in each family, that were obnoxious.

I never watched the New York version - I flipped over to it once and was completely bored by it. To me, the original OC show was extremely tongue-in-cheek, and all the women present kinda knew that and played it a little campy as a result, whereas the subsequent shows seem more about "Behold! Aspire to be like these women! You WILL yearn for designer stuff!" and take themselves a bit too seriously.

I did check out one episode of the Atlanta show and... yeah, I pretty much agree with everyone here. I leave you with a very important lesson in class that the women on the Atlanta show could stand to learn, as stated by Miuccia Prada herself:

_"To fake luxury today is easy. You put some details from the brand's past, you put a little bit of gold, and that's it. I can't bear that...Real luxurious people hate status. You don't look rich because you have a rich dress. When you look at a person, do you see the spirit or the sexiness or the creativity? Just to see a big diamond, what does it mean? It's all about satisfaction. I think it's horrible, this judgment based on money. It's all an illusion that you look better because you have a symbol of luxury. Really, it doesn't bring you anything. It's so banal."_


----------



## TDoll (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_so have you ever spotted any of the ladies out and about town?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know...Tiff better start talking!!_

 
LOL!! It's hilarious that they're really being portrayed as "mini" celebrities. To be honest, I wouldn't know them if I saw them. I know some of them shop at a few of the Atlanta malls around here that I go to from what they've said in interviews I've heard. They act like people around here know them.... we don't. I've lived here all my life. People like that are only known in their circles. They aren't local celebrities by any means. No one around here that I know have ever heard of them or would even care if they saw them. Honestly, I know nothing about them other than how badly they've been received around here.  
BUT I did see Elton John and Beyonce once!!! lol

Like I said, they were on the Bert show a few weeks ago (it's a popular radio morning show in Atlanta --I WISH I could find a clip of it online...but am having no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) They were _all _ridiculous. Anyway, they were catching hell from everyone in the area calling in.  They just aren't _real.  _And that's no surprise because it's a reality show. But it's unfortunate that they are representing "successful" families in Atlanta. I could have suggested a few women for the show that have actually worked for what they have and give back to the community in a positive way without interacting with their peers like bad sorority girls.  It's just embarrassing.   It's no secret these women have money, but real people with "money" in Atlanta don't act like that. Obviously they do...lol...but look at their situations. I mean, think about it...being on this show should be pretty embarrassing for them. Producers on reality shows always cast train wrecks.  How do they not see that?? lol There's just a huge element of class that is missing. COULDNT have said it better than this:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_I did check out one episode of the Atlanta show and... yeah, I pretty much agree with everyone here. I leave you with a very important lesson in class that the women on the Atlanta show could stand to learn, as stated by Miuccia Prada herself:

"To fake luxury today is easy. You put some details from the brand's past, you put a little bit of gold, and that's it. I can't bear that...Real luxurious people hate status. You don't look rich because you have a rich dress. When you look at a person, do you see the spirit or the sexiness or the creativity? Just to see a big diamond, what does it mean? It's all about satisfaction. I think it's horrible, this judgment based on money. It's all an illusion that you look better because you have a symbol of luxury. Really, it doesn't bring you anything. It's so banal."_


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 5, 2008)

you guys have to check out kim on her daughter,brielles youtube:
YouTube - BrielleZolciak's Channel

shes fairly smart:
YouTube - NO VOICE NO CHOICE!


----------



## carandru (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG.... kim singing??? OMG, OMG, OMG...  really? Are you REALLY serious about pursuing a singing career?  Have you actually tried to sing professionally? Like ever?  

Man, listening to her in that booth was so horrible and hilarious at the same time.  Who listened to this chick and said she could sing?  She doesn't know any of the mechanics of singing at all.... get it together.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the singing coach on the show basically tells her "Get a Day Job"  or Hang on to Big Pappa


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one word for Kim's singing "Awful". Who is Sheree kidding when she says that Kim could sing.. when she heard her in the car?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

You know she wasn't really listening...


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You know she wasn't really listening..._

 
LOL I hope not


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Kim's daughter is 29 and Kim is really 48.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

If not older ^^ nature has not been kind


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

I m watching it now...NeNe is drunk as a Sailor right now! Too funny!!  She SINGING  I am pretending to be 29 when I'm really 89...talking about KIM ...to dang funny!

Wonder how much they paid the Plastic Surgeon to tell Sheree that she is pretty close to being perfect UGGHHHH and does not need any botox...This was after Kim got 20 shots to the dome!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah maybe shes one of those that says what she really feels when shes drunk!  oh wait... is she drunk all the time?


----------



## xoleaxo (Nov 6, 2008)

OH WOW kim's singing was embarrassing/hilarious.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sheree is a gossip'n S*stirring heifer! 
Well I was told in the strictest confidence not to tell you this but...NeNe was talking about you...High School !!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_OH WOW kim's singing was embarrassing/hilarious._

 

Tell me this singing is a JOKE??? PLZZZ


----------



## TDoll (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Tell me this singing is a JOKE??? PLZZZ_

 
LOL!! That was the funniest thing I've ever seen. Did you hear her misspell "cat" when she was talking to Dallas Austin?? She was telling him a story about the vocal coach at lunch...


----------



## TDoll (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I m watching it now...NeNe is drunk as a Sailor right now! Too funny!!  She SINGING  I am pretending to be 29 when I'm really 89...talking about KIM ...to dang funny!

Wonder how much they paid the Plastic Surgeon to tell Sheree that she is pretty close to being perfect UGGHHHH and does not need any botox...This was after Kim got 20 shots to the dome!_

 
I actually really like NeNe...lol


----------



## TDoll (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_you guys have to check out kim on her daughter,brielles youtube:
YouTube - BrielleZolciak's Channel

shes fairly smart:
YouTube - NO VOICE NO CHOICE!_

 

Oh geeeez, the kid's got a youtube channel. This one is priceless... It's funny when her daughter asks Kim what Big Poppa does for a living...lol
YouTube - brielle and her mom


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I don't know why she just didn't tell her...He is My  P* I* M*P


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_LOL!! That was the funniest thing I've ever seen. Did you hear her misspell "cat" when she was talking to Dallas Austin?? She was telling him a story about the vocal coach at lunch..._

 

Priceless Momemt:  Dallas: Play it back so she can hear herself!!!

Dallas Thinking: Cuz this troll can't possibly think she sounds good..so I have to see her face when she hears this Train Wreck of a Voice.  She is worse than a Hot Mess but a Tore Up from the Floor Up mess when it comes to singing!! 

And the poor Chief...he was thinking WHYYYY do I have to listen to this crap...as he ignored her with his Headset on....


----------



## makeba (Nov 6, 2008)

I think kim wants the fame and fortune when your a celebrity singer. she does not have the talent at all. when Dallas wanted her to sing she kept saying,"My voice is a little deep today, my voice is a little deep today." she looked very nervous. when dallas played the song back to let her hear herself she sounded a hot buttered mess!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 6, 2008)

But what does she seriously expect out of her voice the way she smokes? ALLL THE TIMEE???


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I think kim wants the fame and fortune when your a celebrity singer. she does not have the talent at all. when Dallas wanted her to sing she kept saying,"My voice is a little deep today, my voice is a little deep today." she looked very nervous. when dallas played the song back to let her hear herself she sounded a hot buttered mess!!_

 

My voice is a little deep today??!?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











No baby, that is called not being able to carry a tune. Deep definitely does not describe it.  OMG she sounded awful!!!  Short of losing your voice, if you could sing, you would at least sound OK.  That was soooooooooooo far from ok, that was a hot, steaming, staking pile of bs!!!  I hope they gave her the tape to take home. 



And ummmmm... what is up w/ the straight immaturity of some of these chicks?  Nene going around town telling everyone how she doesn't like Sheree? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely not grown woman behavior.  Kim telling Sheree that she is beautiful every 5 minutes? PLEASE GET OFF HER SACK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Real people wouldn't like that mess either b/c CLEARLY you want something. Why you keep complimenting me? ugh  O and Sheree and Kim sitting around talking about Nene... how is that any different? Definitely not grown woman behavior.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"You can pay for school, but you can't buy class."


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_LOL!! That was the funniest thing I've ever seen. Did you hear her misspell "cat" when she was talking to Dallas Austin?? She was telling him a story about the vocal coach at lunch..._

 

"She asked me what's 2+2, I said 4; she asked me how to spell 'cat' I said K A T."

You're raising young children and you can't spell cat?  No wonder she lives off someone else's money, she'd be too damn stupid to balance her own checkbook or even spell her name write on a damn check.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I actually really like NeNe...lol_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NeNe. She makes the show for me. I enjoy the entertainment (and discussions) they all bring LOL. 

I think Kim is a space cadet, but I think she misspelled 'cat' partly because she was talking so fast.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

I like NeNe too...she's crazy but at least she's real...


----------



## TDoll (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like NeNe too...she's crazy but at least she's real..._

 
I totally agree.  The funniest was a few episodes back when she was at Kim's house and was making fun of the music and kept saying it was "bullshit" ... lol...every time she said that I laughed so hard.  

And NeNe's poor husband...lol. He cracks me up.  He's always in the background with the same look on his face. He's so laid back always.

But yeah, she doesn't seem like she's putting on a front for the cameras or anything.  I liked her idea for her Twisted Hearts fund too. It seemed really genuine.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I totally agree. The funniest was a few episodes back when she was at Kim's house and was making fun of the music and kept saying it was "bullshit" ... lol...every time she said that I laughed so hard. 

And NeNe's poor husband...lol. He cracks me up. He's always in the background with the same look on his face. He's so laid back always.

But yeah, she doesn't seem like she's putting on a front for the cameras or anything. I liked her idea for her Twisted Hearts fund too. It seemed really genuine._

 
I know right her husband is a Gentle Soul...Thats probably why they get along so well..Did you see him when he was trying to show her how to do the Math with her son ...She just started screaming...can we get a tutor!! I was dying!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2008)

I love her husband. He's really sweet and seems like a good balance for her.


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 7, 2008)

I just love NeNe...it seems like she really hasn't let all that money go to her head unlike Deshawn, Kim and Sheree.

She's like that drunk, crazy loud aunt at the family reunion. She could be my aunt, not my mom....but my aunt.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 8, 2008)

NeNe is my favorite BY FAR. She so real. Ok shes "loud" but then again who isnt?

Ok, so far the last few weeks, everytime i see this commerical, i think of those other HOusewives ESP at the :36 sec mark. watch and youll see what i mean.
YouTube - The Soup 11/7/08: What the Kids are Watching - Tini Puppinis - Dress Your Dog Like A Slut!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 10, 2008)

i dont regularly watch but i saw an episode and uh

2000 dollar cake
LV purse
11 years old

what


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Kim must be on crack. I  had to cover my face up when I heard her singing. Did you hear that nut case say she was a nurse she can't even spell. What the hell is she going to do when big poppa leaves her. I can tell you one thing she won't be nursing. Does she have a drinking problem? Every time I see her she has a drink in her hand. She must keep the wine and the wine glasses in the trunk of her car. Who the hell can function drinking like that. That must be why she thinks she can sing and big poppa is going to marry her. Honey please you and Sheree come back down to earth with the rest of us because neither of you has the sense god gave you. Not to mention neither of you look like beauty queens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh I forgot is DeShawn dim? She had to know that the tacky heffa hung up on her. There is no way in hell I would have called back.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok the last epi is finally being aired again.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG...Sheree did not pick Thomas aka Luscious as one of her male models ...I will not even tell ya'll how I know him but I almost spit up my water when I saw it...I knew him when he lived in TN...He is about the oldest stripper in history...But he is Fine ya'll!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG! Sheree's ex could scan the whole room without moving his head.


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG...Sheree did not pick Thomas aka Luscious as one of her male models ...I will not even tell ya'll how I know him but I almost spit up my water when I saw it...I knew him when he lived in TN...He is about the oldest stripper in history...But he is Fine ya'll!!_


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 12, 2008)

Sheree actually looked nice in this episode. And I think finally Lisa is starting to grow on me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OMG! Sheree's ex could scan the whole room without moving his head._

 
I know right!! They look so mismatched!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 12, 2008)

I <3 Nene too. There's something "hood" about her but she's still a lady and has one hell of a personality.

That episode with the Tarot reading was crazy though. I was LIVID when her aunt was saying how she needs to be sending them money instead of buying designer stuff, etc WTF bitch she doesn't even know you like that. "Oh hai, yer dad iz not ur dad, don't buy Louis, give us moneyz instead" LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am starting to really like Lisa too...Especially how she can swim, get her hair all wet, 1 minute later it's dry and her makeup is still in perfect tact, that is mad skills ya'll....The wonders of TV


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I can see why Sheree and Kim are friends. They both think that all you need to do to break into an industry is throw money at it.

If you're throwing a fashion show, and you want to really wow people, and it's your first showing ever, and you have no brand name standing behind you and no reputation in the fashion industry whatsoever... what kind of complete DUMBASS has their final product delivered on the freakin' DAY of the showing, when there is no time left to fix errors? What kind of DUMBASS lets the seamstress do the whole design of the entire line without checking on it even once to make sure it's coming along properly?

And THEN Sheree kept talking about how hard it was because she worked so hard on this line, but uh... did you guys ever see her actually doing the work? 'Cause I didn't. I mostly saw her bossing people around, leaving them to do her work for her completely unmanaged and unobserved, and then bitching when (surprise!) things went awry. She hired someone to do the sketches for her and just sat there and told her what to do. She hired someone to locate and coax the buyers in for the first showing night and then just sent them on their way. She hired someone to sew the damn things, apparently without checking their portfolio or knowing the first thing about hiring a seamstress and the terms thereof. I'm suspicious of if Sheree even picked the damn fabrics herself or just had someone else do THAT, too.

So, other than paying for shit and calling people she hired to do the work for her, what work did Sheree ACTUALLY do? It's just like Kim's "singing," but with less smoking. -_-

(My best friend made me watch this trainwreck with her, so now I have to complain SOMEwhere. And what better place than here?)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_Well, I can see why Sheree and Kim are friends. They both think that all you need to do to break into an industry is throw money at it.

If you're throwing a fashion show, and you want to really wow people, and it's your first showing ever, and you have no brand name standing behind you and no reputation in the fashion industry whatsoever... what kind of complete DUMBASS has their final product delivered on the freakin' DAY of the showing, when there is no time left to fix errors? What kind of DUMBASS lets the seamstress do the whole design of the entire line without checking on it even once to make sure it's coming along properly?

And THEN Sheree kept talking about how hard it was because she worked so hard on this line, but uh... did you guys ever see her actually doing the work? 'Cause I didn't. I mostly saw her bossing people around, leaving them to do her work for her completely unmanaged and unobserved, and then bitching when (surprise!) things went awry. She hired someone to do the sketches for her and just sat there and told her what to do. She hired someone to locate and coax the buyers in for the first showing night and then just sent them on their way. She hired someone to sew the damn things, apparently without checking their portfolio or knowing the first thing about hiring a seamstress and the terms thereof. I'm suspicious of if Sheree even picked the damn fabrics herself or just had someone else do THAT, too.

So, other than paying for shit and calling people she hired to do the work for her, what work did Sheree ACTUALLY do? It's just like Kim's "singing," but with less smoking. -_-

(My best friend made me watch this trainwreck with her, so now I have to complain SOMEwhere. And what better place than here?)_

 

Now come on Fullwroth...You know writing those checks and bragging about how much you are spending is hard work....Are you friggin kidding with this logic...


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am starting to really like Lisa too...Especially how she can swim, get her hair all wet, 1 minute later it's dry and her makeup is still in perfect tact, that is mad skills ya'll....The wonders of TV_

 
LMAO!! I saw that too! How are you gonna be in the pool and then get out with not ONE drop on you to answer the phone? What was the point? I was like if this isn't the fakest set up scene, I don't know what is....


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_Well, I can see why Sheree and Kim are friends. They both think that all you need to do to break into an industry is throw money at it.

If you're throwing a fashion show, and you want to really wow people, and it's your first showing ever, and you have no brand name standing behind you and no reputation in the fashion industry whatsoever... what kind of complete DUMBASS has their final product delivered on the freakin' DAY of the showing, when there is no time left to fix errors? What kind of DUMBASS lets the seamstress do the whole design of the entire line without checking on it even once to make sure it's coming along properly?
_

 
EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING!!!  

I would have been soooooooo embarrassed if I was her.  Then again, I wouldn't have been her b/c I have sense enough to hire people that I know can do the work and to make sure they are doing it the way I want. I loved how she said "They gave me the good speech and I always fall for that. Always".  Like duh dumbass, if you know you always fall for it, why wouldn't you try to counteract that by I don't know.. checking some references, looking at their portfolios, staying on top of the progress, etc?  

And I was super mad at Kim and Sheree for not even calling to say they weren't coming to the bbq.  That was super rude and childish.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 12, 2008)

*couturesista* 



Thank you ^^ for making that comment that this is like a grown up version of  "My Super Sweet 16".  I've been a fan of the Housewives series (loved both OC (except for that cougar that came later)) and NY (women were much classier).  I cringe when I watch Atlanta.  This is mostly due to Kim.  She "money drops"...which I know that its part of the show, but something's a little fake about how she does it.  Like, I feel like she purposely tries to "act snobby" or like a "rich bitch" to appear rich if that makes any sense.  She made a big fuss about the cake knife, which I honestly feel like she didn't care but was purposely trying to make a scene as if to prove she's a rich diva.  This is far different than the NY Housewives episode when that Countess questioned why that chick who's a chef greeted the driver---cause right or wrong-I really think that's how she is.  

Also, Kim has this annoying look in her face/eyes.  It reminds me of Lisa Marie Presley...like she's high or something.  It's as if her wig is too heavy for her, causing her not to be able to look up.  She's just straight trash, from Atlanta, with a rich dood.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 12, 2008)

the only thing i really can't stand about this show is the one lady, Nene? is that how you spell her name, anyway..she REALLY needs to wear a bra. I have some big knockers too and i would never be caught dead without a bra on in public...lol


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_And I was super mad at Kim and Sheree for not even calling to say they weren't coming to the bbq.  That was super rude and childish._

 
I thought that was freakin' hilarious in its irony. They like to think they're *socialites* but they don't know the first thing about the proper etiquette for attending (and not attending) a *social* engagement? REALLY?

And here they call themselves the Atlanta "elite." Oh, ladies. Rich =/= socialite. Money is just what socialites happen to have a lot of, not what defines them.

But you'd have to have graduated mentally from high school to understand basic things like that. -_-

Also, I about died when Kim not only didn't know what guacamole was but had no idea what a mortar and pestle was AND thought they just grabbed a random rock off the street and crushed it in that, and therefore it's unsanitary. Oh honey, your white trash roots are showing. I could forgive the mortar and pestle thing - although a freakin' SOCIALITE should be better-educated than that - but WHO THE HELL DOESN'T KNOW WHAT GUACAMOLE IS? Someone who spells cat with a K, I guess.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_*I could forgive the mortar and pestle thing *- although a freakin' SOCIALITE should be better-educated than that - but WHO THE HELL DOESN'T KNOW WHAT GUACAMOLE IS? Someone who spells cat with a K, I guess._

 
I could, too, if she hadn't told Sheree that she had a nursing school degree.


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I could, too, if she hadn't told Sheree that she had a nursing school degree._

 
I think maybe she has a NAUGHTY Nursing Degree, from Naughty Nurse U, complete with vinyl uniform.

It would explain a lot.


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_I think maybe she has a NAUGHTY Nursing Degree, from Naughty Nurse U, complete with vinyl uniform.

It would explain a lot._


----------



## d n d (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am starting to really like Lisa too...Especially how she can swim, get her hair all wet, 1 minute later it's dry and her makeup is still in perfect tact, that is mad skills ya'll....The wonders of TV_

 
LOL!  When I saw that part I just couldn't believe how lame it was.  Who swims...stops to get their hair wet...swims 2 more seconds....gets their hair wet some more and kazaaam, the phone just happens to ring.  Lisa gets out the pool like a Sports Illustrated model, freshly made up and hair perfectly hanging over her glistening body.  Give me a break!

Lisa seems alright but she may have a sneaky side.  No one ever discussed if Lisa was the one who ran and told about the song NeNe was singing.  Lisa is always talking about unification but all that tattle telling keeps sum stuff going too.  So immature for a bunch of "refined" women.


----------



## chdom (Nov 13, 2008)

This show is my guilty pleasure!  LOL!  My favorite by far is NeNe because she's real.  That's sad about her dad situation


----------



## slogirl (Nov 13, 2008)

ALL I can say is hot-mess! -- I think Kim is the worst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- she just seems to drink an smoke and spend someone elses money. What is she teaching her daughters --- find a rich man etc... ugh. I can't wait until the OC Housewives are back!!

** has anyone read that big poppa - might be clive davis???


----------



## TDoll (Nov 13, 2008)

i JUST saw this weeks episode...
That was hilarious when Lisa and DeShawn were shopping at Blue Genes!! I've been in there several times and it's right outside the mall that I usually shop at! And the park with the ducks and the pretty white gazebo with the columns that it shows during the cut scenes or transitions or whatever is Piedmont Park where my husband and I had our engagement pics taken! So funny! It's so funny to see these places on tv! I think a few weeks ago Kim and someone else went to lunch at Stoney River which is my FAVORITE restaurant.  I go there every year for my b-day and the fam goes for mothers day every year! lol

ANYWAY... as ridiculous as the show is...it's getting more and more interesting!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 13, 2008)

hahha this show is the bestt!!! i love to sit here and read you  ladies' posts!!!! lol Yeahhh my opinion is i really dont like nene i think theres just something not right with her!! always talkin about someone lolll Deshawan and Lisa i think is her name lol the nfl and nba wifes are the nicest they are really nice!!! ok is anyone else bothered by the way kim yells..... BIG POPPPAA lol lol it makes my skin crawl!! and her singning with dash in thta booth i almost pissed myself when i saw her face during the replayyy


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 13, 2008)

^^^ ugh yes. PAW-PAAAAAA


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am starting to really like Lisa too...Especially how she can swim, get her hair all wet, 1 minute later it's dry and her makeup is still in perfect tact, that is mad skills ya'll....The wonders of TV_

 
Dont forget that crochet swim dress.


----------



## TDoll (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Dont forget that crochet swim dress._

 
LOL...I know. I was like, "what the hell is that??" haha
Lisa is so gorgeous though.


----------



## xoleaxo (Nov 13, 2008)

i thought it was funny in the preview for next week when sheree met with michael knight (from project runway) and he was like, "no offense, but i've met some athlete's wives who think they can start a line just because they have money.." something along those lines.. it was funny.  sheree gets on my nerves.  (not as much as kim does though)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_ok is anyone else bothered by the way kim yells..... BIG POPPPAA lol lol it makes my skin crawl!! and her singning with dash in thta booth i almost pissed myself when i saw her face during the replayyy_

 
Nahhh I'm pretty much bothered by *everything* she does....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_LOL...I know. I was like, "what the hell is that??" haha
Lisa is so gorgeous though._

 

She is drop dead with a body to match...Not sure what the knit get up was about!! But I am still Lovin NeNe!! She is so sweet when she wants to be but I know she will cut you if you step to her the wrong way!! 

Ok and how about her friend getting the pedicure...He adores his own feet...But hell they did look better than mine...and sex 3 times a day everyday..Oh the visual, because I know he is dressed to kill the whole time and looking in the mirror...I love himl!!!

What do you call a fashion show without fashion Ahhh Nothing!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_ 
Lisa seems alright but she may have a sneaky side. No one ever discussed if Lisa was the one who ran and told about the song NeNe was singing. Lisa is always talking about unification but all that tattle telling keeps sum stuff going too. So immature for a bunch of "refined" women._

 
i will bet money that lisa told. i think deshawn just thought the song was funny as hell and had no idea who nene was talking about. lisa knew nene was talking about kim from the beginning and i bet she told. she does seem to have a sneaky side about her. like, whenever there's gossip, she listens TOO well; like "let me make sure i get the story right before i go run my mouth"
BUT 
on the flipside. nene was f*cked up for making fun of kim. i agree, kim does suck as far as her singing career goes but all the extra stuff like saying she looks extra old and all the other stuff, that was messed up since kim is her alleged bestfriend.

kim wears a wig doesn't she??? just an observation but i'm always staring at how short her part is and then it just disappears.
i knew she had extensions but damn...... and it's so synthetic like. like, really sheen like barbie doll hair

deshawn is so BALD! OMG! when nene was putting her big hats benefit together and shawn had her hair brush back off her face she was so BALD!! no edges!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Oh no doubt Lisa told Sheree...But she told her in confidence...Because Sheree started her sentence off with the person that told me this told me in the strictest of confidence...OK well why you flapping your gums...She was probably just telling her how their night out went..Not thinking "Ms I'm gonna keep up S**T" was gonna run right back and tell and make a big deal about it....

Bestfriend or not...The truth is the truth...she does look old...Maybe she shouldn't have voiced it..But she wasn't lying..Which I would prefer my bf never do to me...Just tell me not everyone else.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 14, 2008)

What was up with Kim and her lovefest for Sheree? If I was Sheree, I would have been freaked out. Like for real I'm naked getting a massage please do not be discussing my beauty and all my black oils, fall back please!!! But being the attention whore that Sheree is she was bathing in the compliments even if the were coming from someone who jacked HANNAH MONTANA's Wig, yes I'm not over that wig just yet. 

 When they went to Deshawn's gala why did Sheree part her lips to say that Kim brings her A game in the fashion dept. She looked a plum fool in that glitter gown, and why does Kim always have a glass in her hand, even while driving! I thought drinking and driving was illegal. She needs to stop, seriously I can't wait to the OC series starts again, that's my fav.


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

Did anyone else find it amusing that during the Big Hat Brunch Nene kept saying "I want people to look at me. Look at me!" instead of "I want to inspire other women in similar situations" which is what she meant?  I know her heart is in the right place, but I was cracking up at that (especially b/c she would not stop saying it the ENTIRE SEGMENT).


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What was up with Kim and her lovefest for Sheree? If I was Sheree, I would have been freaked out. Like for real I'm naked getting a massage please do not be discussing my beauty and all my black oils, fall back please!!! But being the attention whore that Sheree is she was bathing in the compliments even if the were coming from *someone who jacked HANNAH MONTANA's Wig, yes I'm not over that wig just yet. *
 v._

 





  I can't stop looking at her hair when ever she is on screen.  It's like a train wreck. You don't want to look but you can't pull your eyes away.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What was up with Kim and her lovefest for Sheree? If I was Sheree, I would have been freaked out. Like for real I'm naked getting a massage please do not be discussing my beauty and all my black oils, fall back please!!! But being the attention whore that Sheree is she was bathing in the compliments even if the were coming from someone who jacked HANNAH MONTANA's Wig, yes I'm not over that wig just yet. _

 
Girl I don't think SherIt ever gets tired of hearing how beautiful she is...I'm sure her  favorite line during sex is "Tell me how beautiful I am" Ugghh Her infatuation with herself is just insane to say the least! She is good looking but all I see is nose when I first look at her....And when she had all that airbrushed makeup off before the Not So Fashion Show...she looked like she had been hit in the face with the ugly stick. But she was Hot afterwards!


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_^^^ ugh yes. PAW-PAAAAAA_

 
Lol. Why did I read this and immediately start thinking of B. Scott and his "hit 'em with the paw paw" song and dance?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Clearly, that is not what you were referring to.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Did anyone else find it amusing that during the Big Hat Brunch Nene kept saying "I want people to look at me. Look at me!" instead of "I want to inspire other women in similar situations" which is what she meant? I know her heart is in the right place, but I was cracking up at that (especially b/c she would not stop saying it the ENTIRE SEGMENT)._

 
omg! that's all she WANTS is attention! when her and kim went to sharee's b-day party all nene kept talking about was how she wanted everything to be "poppin" and "all eyes on me" when she walked in. that's why it was so funny she got turned away. LMAO!!! and she had the nerve to have her "makeup artist" do that botched smokey eye. lol!! every single one of us specktra ladies coulda done WAY better than that. especially for something that formal!
nene is just a big ass hater. period. she begs for attention and the more she begs the less she gets.

whats funny to me is sharee when people give her compliments and while she NEVER says thank you she just sits there smiling like "yes bitch i know this but go on... tell me more about myself". lol!!! i would pick up on that shit real quick and NEVER compliment her. be modest and humble when people compliment you but say THANK YOU! geez! i swear those two words are not in her vocab.

and yea, the truth hurts but nene being her friend should have told her that the song sucked ass to her. not gone back and talked major shit about the girl. the other stuff she was saying in her drunken song had nothing to do with the fact that kim can't sing. she got way too personal and low with that.  if kim told nene she's 29 (which we know is more than likely a lie) then as outspoken as nene is just call her out on it. but don't call this girl your bf and talk shit on it. it would have been way diff if nene just said "i know she's not 29" but she started singing about how she looks like she's 69. lol! then mocked her relationship with "big papa" and everything else! if i didn't know any better, i would think nene really doens't know how to be friends with people because she's too busy hating and being jealous of others. it's sad.

who is sharee's ex-hubby???


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ Bob Whitfield - NFL


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

and why is nene a "real housewife of atlanta"? who is her husband (i.e. what does he do?) are her kids his kids too?

i didn't start watching til like the 2nd or 3rd episode


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_and why is nene a "real housewife of atlanta"? who is her husband (i.e. what does he do?) are her kids his kids too?

i didn't start watching til like the 2nd or 3rd episode_

 
NeNe lives quite well according to my standards ... Her Husband is one of the richest Real Estate Investors in Atlanta...Greg Leakes...Her oldest son is by her first husband and the youngest is with Greg. I think she is an Attention seeker...But the rest are far worse. I really like her mainly because she is well off but she is really just a regular sister with a regular sister attitude most times. It is the Housewives of Atlanta...women who are married to, divorced from or dating really weatlhy men and they are afforded to live the lush lifestyle in Atlanta because of. She falls in that category that is probably why she is on the show.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

How did Kim get her money? Is it all from big poppa or from her ex?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_NeNe lives quite well according to my standards ... Her Husband is one of the richest Real Estate Investors in Atlanta...Greg Leakes...Her oldest son is by her first husband and the youngest is with Greg. I think she is an Attention seeker...But the rest are far worse. I really like her mainly because she is well off but she is really just a regular sister with a regular sister attitude most times. It is the Housewives of Atlanta...women who are married to, divorced from or dating really weatlhy men and they are afforded to live the lush lifestyle in Atlanta because of. She falls in that category that is probably why she is on the show._

 
oh okay. i just didn't know what it was her husband did. i had already heard of lisa's husband and deshawns husband looked familiar but i didn't recognize nene's..... well, i didn't even know his name. ha!!!
i mean, i agree with you. i won't lie, nene does crack me up but she has a lot of baggage (the messed up marriage she was in) and i think that kind of gets in the way of her being a real friend, ya know? and i will agree and say she's more of a regular female than the others. i think she'd be cool as hell if she just wasn't such a hater. 
oh! and even as f'd up as i think she is for talking sh*t about kim i think sharee took advantage of the situation since she already doesn't like nene. like "let me be a better friend to you than nene" type shit. sharee knows kim can't sing worth a damn. lol! and she sat there talking about how "beautiful" kim's voice was......... wtf??!! 




just to look like the good samaritan in light of nene saying she sounded like shit. ha!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_How did Kim get her money? Is it all from big poppa or from her ex?_

 
i think it's big poppa. he pays for everything. did you see that ep where she bought the escalade and just sat there and wrote out a check for like $68,000 like it was nothing?? must be nice.......
i missed the first few eps but the ones i've seen she's always talking about how big poppa buys her whatever she wants so i think she's gotton all of it from him. i THINK....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know who Kim's ex is ...He was suppossed to be some millionaire that she refuses to name ..so she is probably raking it in from him and Big Poppa


This is funny 

WOW Lisa is giving death threats to Kim???? « New York State of Mind


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i think it's big poppa. he pays for everything. did you see that ep where she bought the escalade and just sat there and wrote out a check for like $68,000 like it was nothing?? must be nice.......
i missed the first few eps but the ones i've seen she's always talking about how big poppa buys her whatever she wants so i think she's gotton all of it from him. i THINK...._

 
I missed the first couple of episodes. Hopefully they have reruns of the first couple episodes so I can take a look.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

BTW Ladies 

Kim Zolciak's first new Country single, “Tight Rope,” is supossed to be released in December. If you guys go and buy one can you please pick me up a copy because I am sure it will be sold out here as soon as it hits the stands....


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't know who Kim's ex is ...He was suppossed to be some millionaire that she refuses to name ..so she is probably raking it in from him and Big Poppa


This is funny 

WOW Lisa is giving death threats to Kim???? « New York State of Mind_

 
she refuses to name anyone shes been with. I remember seeing her daughters father in one of the vids on you tube. 





 so Kim and Sheree are going to be in a movie with Demi Moore? 

Lisa is eating up her words when she told Nene to be nice at the bar b q.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_BTW Ladies 

Kim Zolciak's first new Country single, “Tight Rope,” is supossed to be released in December. If you guys go and buy one can you please pick me up a copy because I am sure it will be sold out here as soon as it hits the stands.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 

i bought a bootleg copy off of ebay. I just had to have it. I will make you a copy but its gonna cost you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but for real Tish please tell me you are kidding?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^LMFAO!!!
i think she is

.......... are you????


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Hell No I am not kidding!!!









  Are you Nuts... You know I am so kidding!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't know who Kim's ex is ...He was suppossed to be some millionaire that she refuses to name ..so she is probably raking it in from him and Big Poppa


This is funny 

WOW Lisa is giving death threats to Kim???? « New York State of Mind_

 

I am going to have to listen to this voice mail b/c "I just might come by your house" is not a death threat.  But really, how do you expect to talk crazy about a woman and HER KIDS and not have gotten worse than a voicemail? Wait, a voice mail that said “I am not the one — you need to call me. I might just be coming to your house.”  Chick please, you got off lucky by the standards of most.

Moreover, why are you talking about her kids anyway?  Aren't you 29(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?  Last time I checked, that was wayyyyy to old to speak about someone's kids in that manner. She would be highly upset if someone got to talking about her kids on top of her jumpoff status.

And Kim is saying Lisa is a "crack whore"?  Really?  I guess having no job and having rich men trick out all types of cash for you is called working.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ OK...She must don't know...you start talking about somebody's momma or kids...and it is time to dust off the can of whip ass, rip out the earrings...vaseline the forehead and Make it do what it do....You can take the woman out the hood but you can't take the hood out the woman when it comes to defending  her family.

Yeah I think she is just a *Straight Whore* you know that has to be a step ahead of a crack whore


----------



## couturesista (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW, is this socialite behaviour?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yeah and they say at the finale...It is revealed that Big Poppa broke up with Kim since he has decided to not marry her after their 3 year engagement and stay married to his long time wife....

Good thing she has that Music career to fall back on....

I would hate for her to have to give up that personal chef and go on cambell's Pork n beans.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_WOW, is this socialite behaviour?_

 
LOL!!
i really think it is.
it's sad.
i just read this article where they said lisa used to be a drug addict when she was married to keith sweat which is why she doesn't have custody of those kids BUT it still gives kim no reason to talk shit about her and her kids, ya know? especially not the kids! leave them out of it!
i think lisa was running around, gossiping, making sure she stayed all in the business so she could pass it around and it just backfired on her. 
THEN supposedly she whoops kims ass on and off camara on the reunion. it comes on nov. 25th 

these grown ass women... and i swear they paint nene like the immature one but to me, they're worse than her!

i freakin love this show!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I heard that finale is where it all pops off! Can't wait!! They all tell each other they really couldn't stand any of them from day one!! But I hear Lisa goes off the worse...I'm so surprised,,,It's always those quiet ones...Sneaky


----------



## makeba (Nov 14, 2008)

Dang Yall!!! I knew i could come to this thread and get the real deal!! i cant wait for the season finale. Lisa, drug addict, damn!!! she certaintly didnt paint the picture that she has conquered some tough times like Nene did or any at that.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 14, 2008)

Young, Black, and Fabulous 
Just saw this on YBF, about the reunion, pretty much the same thing that was posted before. These are some tired broads! I think the rumor about Big Poppa being from the middle east and having connections with Dallas is true. If some of you remember Dallas was detained over seas for drug possession,so Big Poppa probably pulled some strings for Dallas to be released and in turn he has to help his wack side piece with a tone deaf singing fiasco!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 14, 2008)

If anyones interested, you can check out the VM here:
ATL "Wives" -- Threats Caught on Voicemail - TMZ.com

Now in addition, in the last epi to air, did anyone else notice that BIG ASS glass of wine Kim had while sitting in her car with Sheree in the parking lot?? Is that legal?!?!?!?!


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

BOOOOO. I just read on Sandra rose that the beef was a publicity stunt, but then again it is Sandra Rose.. yea, if you didn't kknow she is the usually full of crap, lol.

 Quote:

  Despite news to the contrary, there is nothing but love between Lisa Wu Hartwell and Kim Kolciak of _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_.
_“All that talk of infighting and threatening voicemails is just part of a publicity stunt to promote the reunion show,”_ said a source who knows both women intimately. _“You know Bravo would have been all over that!  Bravo had us sign so much sh*t!  They would never let her release that!,”_ said the source who is involved with the show.
 According to _TMZ.com_, Kim played a threatening voicemail left by Lisa.  On the voicemail, Lisa can be heard saying _“I am not the one — you need to call me. I might just be coming to your house.”_
 But the source said the voicemail, like most of the show, was scripted for maximum effect.
_“Right now, the ATL Housewives has the highest ratings of all the Housewives shows and they’re just trying to capitalize on that,”_ said the source.
 Shout out to industry veteran *April Love* for offering an opportunity to interview Lisa Wu, but here at _SR.com_, we don’t do prearranged interviews


----------



## TDoll (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_she refuses to name anyone shes been with. I remember seeing her daughters father in one of the vids on you tube. 






 so Kim and Sheree are going to be in a movie with Demi Moore? 

Lisa is eating up her words when she told Nene to be nice at the bar b q._

 
LOL...in that TMZ clip she just HAD to throw that in. It was like, 
... "a movie with Demi Moore .....*thinks* *thinks* *thinks* and uh, David Duchovny"  .... lolol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I mean, it wasn't even necessary that she say where she was. She could've just said, "on the set of a movie." But she had to throw in that last bit... haha  Why the hell would they be in a movie?? Have they decided they're actors now? lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2008)

Ofcourse it's all a stunt. The show stopped filming months ago. Why would they all of a sudden start beefing now?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

The beef was suppossed to be before the show ended...But not publicized due to the show...But who knows...


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_LOL...in that TMZ clip she just HAD to throw that in. It was like, 
... "a movie with Demi Moore .....*thinks* *thinks* *thinks* and uh, David Duchovny" .... lolol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I mean, it wasn't even necessary that she say where she was. She could've just said, "on the set of a movie." But she had to throw in that last bit... haha Why the hell would they be in a movie?? Have they decided they're actors now? lol_

 





 lol  ... oh yeah uhhh heres the voicemail. Her lawyer looks yummy with those glasses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiff you got some crazy socialites( i use that word losely) around your neck of the woods.


----------



## enrica325 (Nov 16, 2008)

does anyone know the makeup Sheree has on in the latest episodes when she's doing her personal interviews...i wish i could find come screen shots to show


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nahhh I'm pretty much bothered by *everything* she does...._

 
lol lol toooo funnyy..... BUT TRUEEE


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 17, 2008)

I love this show, especially the K-A-T chick! lmao

Oh and I'm watching an episode now and Deshawn's Makeup artist was totally using the Spiced Chocolate quad and the 224 on her cheeks! Nice!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enrica325* 

 
_does anyone know the makeup Sheree has on in the latest episodes when she's doing her personal interviews...i wish i could find come screen shots to show_

 

No looking at her is not one of my favorite things to do....


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

Essence.com has interviews with all of the housewives up. Essence.com - The Real Housewives of Atlanta  But, these are my fav excerpts from Kim:

 Quote:

 *ESSENCE.COM: How is the music career going?*
*KIM ZOLCIAK:* My first song, "Tight Rope," will be out the first week in January, but I'm not sure when the album will be coming out. [Dallas Austin] wrote and produced it. He originally sent me three but I fell in love with the beat and lyrics. The song is about walking a tight rope with somebody. It [speaks] to my personal life and my relationship and just life in general. It definitely applies to my life, but after seeing that footage on the show where it looks like I can't sing! I guess it makes for good television but it looked awful to me. People will just have to wait for my album to see the deal.  
 











 She is really serious and she thinks the TAPES were lying?  

 Quote:

 *ESSENCE.COM: It seems like you and NeNe may never be friends again. Have things gotten better between you two?*
*ZOLCIAK:* No. We are definitely not friends. You know she really hurt my feelings singing that song about me in the limo. Although it is fun and entertaining, it was still at my expense. Lisa was the one who told me that NeNe has sang that song about me. Sheree had told me but Sheree wasn't there in the car. I found out about NeNe singing about me about a month after we started filming so I knew even before I started becoming friends with Sheree. People are looking at this footage and thinking I turned my back on NeNe and became best friends with Sheree. Lisa is the one who told me the whole thing. I was just devastated. I was loyal to NeNe and a good friend. Plus, Lisa is running around saying she didn't say anything but that's how I found out. DeShawn is not into gossip. She's sweet and I really like her. She's just this even-keeled person. Lisa is still trying to deny that she told me, but I have phone records that prove that I spoke to her. She's been saying, oh, I never talked to you that day and I was like, damn, bitch, here's the phone record. This whole deal is nothing but drama.  
 
Who said Lisa was the snitch?  I figured as much too.


I guess I'll read the rest of the articles since I don't feel like doing any real work at the moment.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Essence.com has interviews with all of the housewives up. Essence.com - The Real Housewives of Atlanta But, these are my fav excerpts from Kim:














 She is really serious and she thinks the TAPES were lying? 



Who said Lisa was the snitch? I figured as much too.


I guess I'll read the rest of the articles since I don't feel like doing any real work at the moment._

 
i just automatically assumed it was lisa because she was the only one who knew who nene was talking about from the beginning to the end. deshawn just thought it was a funny song.
it sucks because lisa is always talking this shit about how she wants everyone to be friends but damn bitch!!! your gossiping is making the gap wider!!! on the reunion show she's all BFF with nene but she goes to lunch with sharee and kim to find out why they didn't show to the bbq and is freakin laughing her ass off when kim is talking shit about nene and calling her a drag queen. seriously??!! lisa can't fool me. she just seems sneaky anyway (i think tish said that earlier) like, she's so focused on everyone being friends but so quick to go back tell everyone what the other said about them.
deshawn is the only sweet one on there. nene, i don't think she's so bad. she's definitely not polished but then again neither are the rest of them. nene just needs her hair done and let go of the wigs and go get some therapy. i do think she's got some jealousy issues and is very prone to hating but she isn't as bad as the others make her out to be. imo........


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_ nene just needs her hair done and let go of the wigs and go get some therapy. _

 
And a bra. A *GOOD *bra. I think the fund has already been started, so just tell me where do I send my donation?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_And a bra. A *GOOD *bra. I think the fund has already been started, so just tell me where do I send my donation?_

 
























:  lmaoo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRUE!!!!!
her shit is ALWAYS hanging below the belt!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 18, 2008)

Lisa talks SOOO much about everyone being friends, but she is a HUGEE GOSSIP!!!

Ok, i cant believe im actually asking this, but what kind of hair does DeShawn use??


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 18, 2008)

LMAOOO

Seriously, check this out, its HILARIOUS:
How Real are 'The Real Housewives of Atlanta'? - Yahoo! TV Blog

OMGGGGGGGG.

YOU MUST ALL CHECK OUT THE VIDEOS ON BRAVO TV!! ITS CLIPS OF THE REUNION EPI.
THE SHIT IS GOING TO HIT THE FAN FOR SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ That IS hilarious! Wow they've got such scandalicious lives!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 18, 2008)

They are all crazy women... Money does not equal class.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_LMAOOO

Seriously, check this out, its HILARIOUS:
How Real are 'The Real Housewives of Atlanta'? - Yahoo! TV Blog

OMGGGGGGGG.

YOU MUST ALL CHECK OUT THE VIDEOS ON BRAVO TV!! ITS CLIPS OF THE REUNION EPI.
THE SHIT IS GOING TO HIT THE FAN FOR SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE._

 
 wow after reading the yahoo tv blog I can't believe how fake Lisa is....even more fake then Kim's boobs!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 18, 2008)

Kim And Lisa Fight! - Videos - Bravo TV
Kim And NeNe Fight! - Videos - Bravo TV

Andys face...priceless. def a first for the housewives.

and check out the status on this myspace:
MySpace.com - Dallas Austin is NOT working w/Kim! THAT WAS 4 TV! - ATLANTA, Georgia - Other / Experimental / Funk - www.myspace.com/dallasaustin


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

This just popped up on the yahoo webpage....Get the real facts about the  Atlanta tricks I mean chicks 

How Real are 'The Real Housewives of Atlanta'? - Yahoo! TV Blog


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

O-m-g.. Nene's Self-righteousness at that dinner made me sick...whatever happened to just apologizing...I can't believe she tried to say that people were twisting her words when NOTHING was twisted..at all. Kim should have been mature and called her but _for real..._ nene: "Oh what ever did happen?" I would have been like bitch you know what happened! She has the worst attitude. And just because no one talked sh*t behind Lisa and Deshawn's back they want 'everyone to get a long' why can't they butt out and let Nene/Kim/Sheree deal with it on their own terms? I think it's incredibly awkard for them to try to make everyone put everything out on the table and arrange all these dinners. Needless to say I can't wait for the OC wives to come back.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

this is really nothing TOO new but there a couple of facts i didn't know.

HOWEVER, i am so super duper susupicious of lisa already and this just confirmed it and makes me wanna dig deeper. HA!!!

How Real are 'The Real Housewives of Atlanta'? - Yahoo! TV Blog


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

i missed last nights ep.......
does anyone know where i can watch the whole ep on the internet? i went to bravo's website and they only have one full ep up and it's not last nights.


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure... but come on now.  You know they will replay every episode every night until the finale!  The will probably do a marathon this weekend on top of that.

And how did you miss it when Bravo's plays it 3 times in a row, lol.  Bravo knows they are doing toooooo much with that.  "Just in case you missed it at 9, see it again at 10 AND 11!" And why did I see it 3 times in a row b/c I was working on a paper and was too lazy to look for the remote?


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

Girl thats bad!! Lol.


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

I know!! My only redemption is that I only WATCHED it at 9... it just served as background noise the other 2 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok, I'm lying I watched that Michael Knight/Sheree moment each and every time.  He was very nice w/ his comments but kept giving her the "B**ch please" look.  It was priceless.

Haha... and dallas austin telling Kim to get it together?... LMAO! We all know he really wanted to give her the boot right then and there.

He must have been getting all types of flack from people b/c he felt the need to post this on his myspace blog:
 Quote:

      THE "REAL" HOUSEWIFE...   
     .... THE "REAL" Housewife, Kim Zolciak, is NOT WORKING WITH ME --

WE ARE NOT DOING A SONG...

WE ARE NOT DOING AN ALBUM!!

*** JUST WANNA PUT THIS OUT THERE!!! ***





 
.

As if we didn't know.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Not sure... but come on now. You know they will replay every episode every night until the finale! The will probably do a marathon this weekend on top of that.

And how did you miss it when Bravo's plays it 3 times in a row, lol. Bravo knows they are doing toooooo much with that. "Just in case you missed it at 9, see it again at 10 AND 11!" And why did I see it 3 times in a row b/c I was working on a paper and was too lazy to look for the remote?_

 
i go to class soooooooooooo yeah
anywho!!
i guess i'll try and find it again tonight


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

Aww i was realling looking forward to downloading "Tight Rope"

But omg Michael Knight was amazing, he was just like "are you forreal girl"


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i go to class soooooooooooo yeah
anywho!!
i guess i'll try and find it again tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

awwwww.... in that case, screw the housewives since you're probably actually losing knowledge by watching it, lol.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_awwwww.... in that case, screw the housewives since you're probably actually losing knowledge by watching it, lol._

 
LMAO!!!
probably!
but i'm so addicted now!


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 19, 2008)

See, if Sheree were a real socialite, she'd be using her money to help struggling young designers whose designs she likes break into the industry by funding their collections. That's what socialites DO. That's what they've historically always done - been patrons of the arts.

But alas, she's just rich. Big difference.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

Sheree can't even speak properly. I almost died when I was watching the reruns and she was talking about how miserable NeNe is. She said, "Have you saw her?"

Jesus, be an English Course.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_See, if Sheree were a real socialite, she'd be using her money to help struggling young designers whose designs she likes break into the industry by funding their collections. That's what socialites DO. That's what they've historically always done - been patrons of the arts.

But alas, she's just rich. Big difference._

 
that is very true but sharee is such a fraud it's not even funny.
she got all that money from divorcing her cross-eyed ex husband!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_is freakin laughing her ass off when kim is talking shit about nene and calling her a *drag queen*._

 
Well, maybe she's not laughing at Nene... Maybe she's laughing at the fact that it's coming from Kim. LOL 

The whole Dallas and Kim phone call, had me rolling.

The Sheree and Mychael Knight conversation, had me rolling too. You knew he was just trying to be nice. "You didn't pick your fabric! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" I think that was the point where he knew what type of person he was dealing with.

Kim and Big Papa broke up! haha They were only dating for 7 lame months. For some reason I got the impression that it would have been longer than that.

Kim annoys me to no end. She thinks her voice is a "god given talent"... PLEASE. She's so sad it's funny. That hair! It looks so synthetic! Couldn't you have gotten some human hair from Big Papa? And those lips, my goodness, those lips! So obviously outside the lipline. It looks so trashy! The disgusting lips, the cheap plastic hair, the acrylics, the gaudy clothing and accessories... tacky tacky tacky overkill. 

SO, you all ready for the reunion? I can't wait! The whole Nene talking about Kim opening her legs to a married man! OoOoooohhh! Looking forward to it!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

Im pretty sure Kim said that they had been dating for 3 years, in the first episode.
I was like wowww. Milk the man for his money why dont you.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I know!! My only redemption is that I only WATCHED it at 9... it just served as background noise the other 2 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I'm lying I watched that Michael Knight/Sheree moment each and every time.  He was very nice w/ his comments but kept giving her the "B**ch please" look.  It was priceless.

Haha... and dallas austin telling Kim to get it together?... LMAO! We all know he really wanted to give her the boot right then and there.

He must have been getting all types of flack from people b/c he felt the need to post this on his myspace blog:
.

As if we didn't know._

 
haha! I went on Dallas Austin's myspace and I just expected a blog from him, but he also made the effort to make "Dallas Austin is NOT working w/Kim! THAT WAS 4 TV!" his myspace Title. haha. I think Dallas was just humoring Kim out of respect for "Big Papa" who's supposedly a "music executive" according to Kim. I think it's hilarious that Dallas had a picture of Kim on his blog with big fat text on the bottom stating that he's not working with her. What an embarrassment that must be


----------



## astronaut (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Im pretty sure Kim said that they had been dating for 3 years, in the first episode.
I was like wowww. Milk the man for his money why dont you._

 
That's weird because the Bravo ending information said that they broke up after 7 months of dating. I wonder who's lying. I hope it's Kim lol. Sort of like how she's "29".


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Ah, the hubby speaks!!!  Ed seemed pretty cool, so it doesn't seem likely that he would go on the record w/ a bunch of lies.. but meh, I could be wrong.  Anywho, check out his article: Essence.com - ' The Real Houswives of Atlanta': Ed Hartwell

My favs:
 Quote:

 *ESSENCE.COM: A real man puts his foot down for his woman! So even after all the drama that has gone down between Lisa and Kim, which the blogosphere believe is staged, you have no regrets?*
*HARTWELL: *No, and it's not staged. Unfortunately, it's as real as it gets. It's not staged. I think it's crazy because a lot of things that they are saying are lies. Did Lisa make a phone call to Kim]Essence.com - Entertainment? Yes. Did she threaten her life? No. [The ladies] are taking it way too far but eventually the truth will come out because there are only so many lies that you can continue to tell other people [before] they start mistrusting you, and after a while you lie so much you begin to forget your own lies, which has been happening. In the end, you ruin yourself and your reputation. It's all catty. I know Lisa doesn't do drama either, but she got dragged into it because she's human and was offended. 

*ESSENCE.COM: So do you think your wife did the right thing by defending herself?*
*HARTWELL:* I told her that I had to deal with this stuff all the time when I was playing ball, as far as all the negative comments. I told her to speak from the heart and give her rebuttal and leave it alone. If she didn't speak on it, people will assume that it's the truth if you remain silent. Lisa's response was never to bash but to set the record straight and say her peace. The more she keeps it going, she will give Kim what she wants and that's more attention. It's not worth it.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 20, 2008)

If any one missed it last night, its currently showing on Oxygen.

yeah im watching it again. My excuse is that im sick in bed.


----------



## d n d (Nov 20, 2008)

Did anyone else notice how quickly Kim took that bass out of her voice once she was actually face to face with NeNe?  What happened to all that a** kicking that was suppose to be going on?  Then once NeNe was trying to confront her in order to get the facts straight, Kim immedietly asks NeNe to stop for the "sake of the kids."  I knew she was going to do that once she was face to face with NeNe, all that tough talk was out the window!

What was even funnier was the look on Sheree's face as she watched Kim trying to squirm her way out of a verbal butt whooping from NeNe.  Sheree didn't have too much to say either for someone who is so "outspoken." The truth of the matter is no matter how much Kim and Sheree say they don't want anything to do with NeNe and she is this and that, I think they are scared of her and they know not to get in her face.  We'll see what happens on the reunion show.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_That's weird because the Bravo ending information said that they broke up after 7 months of dating. I wonder who's lying. I hope it's Kim lol. Sort of like how she's "29"._

 
yeah thats what im saying. She lied about how long they were together,
When you think about it, shes really just a high class "escort". I mean 7 months (3 years in kims head), and you get that much bling and a new escalade??


----------



## carandru (Nov 22, 2008)

YouTube - Bonnie Hunt & Niecy Nash Take On "Real Housewives of Atlanta"

Lol, I want to see the full version.. and Bonnie is singing wayyyy better than Kim.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 22, 2008)

Omg I Am Marking Monday On My Calendar. That Was Sooo Good!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Omg I Am Marking Monday On My Calendar. That Was Sooo Good!!!_

 

Right and this is my anniversary so I have to record it on DVR !! Uggghhhh


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 23, 2008)

So, Mariah Carey is wearing the dress that Kim wore to DeShawns diamond gala. (the black dolce and gabanna one with the crystals at the top.) performing at the AMAs right now.

and it looks the same bracelet she bought at the gala too. LOL.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_So, Mariah Carey is wearing the dress that Kim wore to DeShawns diamond gala. (the black dolce and gabanna one with the crystals at the top.) performing at the AMAs right now.

and it looks the same bracelet she bought at the gala too. LOL._

 
LOL You know I read that post and HAD to look the pictures up. Same dress, but different cuff. I couldn't imagine MC taking fashion advice from KIM of all people... yikes...

Maybe Dallas Austin hooked the two of them up? LMAO


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 24, 2008)

Cause you know Kims a big roller in hollywood now with Demi Moore and uh.....David Duchovny


----------



## TDoll (Nov 26, 2008)

Did anyone watch the reunion show?? 
Who else was disappointed that we didn't get to see Lisa flip Kim over the couch?? lol

And what about Dwight??!!?? He is tooooo much!  So hilarious. I almost died when he called out Kim's hair!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG Dwight was HILARIOUS. The epitome of 50 and FABULOUS!

Kim is a realllly bad liar. So now her and Big poppa are "on again off again"
She had cancer, but then she found out she didnt have cancer and that it was something else. But shes sad cause she had cancer?!?!

WTF?!?!?!?

And was it me, or did Sheree's dress look like it was torn at the top? Being as fashionable as she claims, Id return it if I were her, cause the dress just looked like someone ripped it...in a fight pre-show perhaps??

Andy Cohen did a great job hosting. Does anyone now of season 2??


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Did anyone watch the reunion show?? 
Who else was disappointed that we didn't get to see Lisa flip Kim over the couch?? lol

And what about Dwight??!!?? He is tooooo much! So hilarious. I almost died when he called out Kim's hair!!_

 
Got to catch one the 1,00 repeats....I totally forgot all about it


----------



## TDoll (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_OMG Dwight was HILARIOUS. The epitome of 50 and FABULOUS!

Kim is a realllly bad liar. So now her and Big poppa are "on again off again"
She had cancer, but then she found out she didnt have cancer and that it was something else. But shes sad cause she had cancer?!?!

WTF?!?!?!?

And was it me, or did Sheree's dress look like it was torn at the top? Being as fashionable as she claims, Id return it if I were her, cause the dress just looked like someone ripped it...in a fight pre-show perhaps??

Andy Cohen did a great job hosting. Does anyone now of season 2??_

 
Um, about Kim and the cancer...that's just bad karma right there. You don't lie about stuff like that.  Um, how about STOP worrying about the cancer you didn't have, and STOP SMOKING so you don't actually get it in the future...

I noticed that about Sheree's dress too! It looked like the dress came unstitched where the turtleneck part joined the actual body of the dress.  I know because I've actually had cheap sweaters that have done that...lol.

I hope theres a season 2. As much as we rip on these women and as annoying as some of them are, I would totally watch season 2!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 26, 2008)

Was I hearing things? Did Kim have a K-A-T moment and say she had cancer? But then she didn't? Andy Cohen may have crossed her up, but she nodded that she was diagnosed with cancer and then said "it turned out to be something else". Then Andy kept asking, "So, you didn't have cancer?"


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, if my wig were that bad and I were called out about it on national TV, I might start talking about cancer just to get people off the subject too.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn that....you're braver than I am. I would've said I worked at the MATTEL Lab and it was a freebie.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't have used cancer...but I damn sure may have used alopecia as an excuse...But cancer....that was reaching too deep...Because she needs to be  careful what she wishes for...Drag Queen...


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Damn that....you're braver than I am. I would've said I worked at the MATTEL Lab and it was a freebie._

 
Ha! Nice. I don't even get the whole "my hair was falling out" thing as an excuse though. It's not like they give you standard issue Barbie wigs at the hospital and you're legally obligated to wear those. There are some very, very high-quality wigs out there, so real that you practically can't tell the difference, so why the hell couldn't she wear one of those? If she's spreading it for a billionaire, I'm sure he wouldn't mind footing the bill. Not to mention, if it was 3 years ago, there's no way her hair hasn't grown out to a decent length - ANY length would be better than nappy-ass Barbie hair.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 26, 2008)

omg so i misssed the reunion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so mad i just got home its 1am and they are playing it!! so im dyingg laughin


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ me too....


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 26, 2008)

This is probably my 3rd time watching it LOL! Andy Cohen has come a loooonnnnggg way from his 1st reunion special.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to say though...Lisa is just drop dead gorgous...she is just naturally beautiful...


----------



## carandru (Nov 26, 2008)

There is no excuse for that wig on Kim's head.  NONE.  I know people w/ access to about 1/90 of the money she has access to w/ better wigs/weaves than that!!  She should have had Sheree or Nene show her what a good wig/weave is and where to get that put in properly.  

"So, you didn't have cancer?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Was it just me or did Lisa come off sounding a bit ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Not that I didn't want to see her go off on Kim, it just seemed to come out of nowhere..and continued to come from nowhere.  My hubby and I both just said "ooooookayyyyy" when she got done.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to say though...Lisa is just drop dead gorgous...she is just naturally beautiful..._


----------



## carandru (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to say though...Lisa is just drop dead gorgous...she is just naturally beautiful..._

 






and I liked everyone's makeup on the reunion show...well except kim. Poor baby, just can't get it right.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought Sheree looked hot!  Her makeup, hair and yes, even her open shoulder sweater dress! Even though i don't care for her I have to say she looked good. 

 I was on the floor when Dwight was talking about how Kim looked, it had to be said and I'm glad someone other than one of the ladies said it! I see Sheree found it funny too! and that is suppose to be her new BFF? WOW! 

 What was Mrs.Snow's purpose?


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

Regardless if Kim is a liar or whatever... NeNe should have apologized for singing that song about her and besides she looked like such a drunk idiot...I wonder if Kim really was lying about Lisa telling her everything NeNe sang. Overall if everyone was picking on me the way they were picking on Kim I wouldn't have sat there and taken it. Then again that could just be proof that she knows she was wrong about things. I don't know, but if I was Kim I'd look for new friends....it's pretty obvious that no one likes her..at all. They are nasty anyway...threatening to kick someone's ass? I felt like I was 16 again.. One more thing... I thought Nene's hair looked yucky..she doesn't have the face for that type of haircut.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't like NeNe's new do either, hell I wasn't fond of the old one! I think she needs to change the wig and the color. Kim just seems fake and she was mos def. playing both sides and got burned in the process. like NeNe said you can be friends with who ever but I'm not going to chill with you and someone I don't like. I don't blame her and clearly she was cool with Kim hanging with Sheree until Kim got all gased up and sent a wack text instead of calling NeNe. I see Sheree didn't call or text NeNe about her talking smack about them to other people, she pumped poor KIM up to do her dirty work and they mopped the floor with her.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

^ I agree with you...I just always feel REALLY bad when someone gets picked apart to that extent. Doesn't anyone feel that Nene should have said she was sorry...just to be the better person? Obviously Kim has issues...if she were back talking and being a huge bitch about it I could see getting in her face, but the poor girl was just sitting there....really... really scared lol oh and I was thinking of how good your hair looks(couturesista) and it was just WRONG on Nene..lmao...omg_* not *_that her hair looks anything like yours but as far as really short hair. Dwight should have told her ...nooooo.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Kim needs to be looking for a new head of hair...doubt that anyone is waiting in line to befriend her....But anywho....If she didn't have Cancer as she starting out claiming was the reason for her bed head...then what the world was the matter with that thang on her head...as much money as she spends on STUFF..you would think she would have someone do her an amazing weave or wig....for that matter


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I thought Sheree looked hot! Her makeup, hair and yes, even her open shoulder sweater dress! Even though i don't care for her I have to say she looked good. 

I was on the floor when Dwight was talking about how Kim looked, it had to be said and I'm glad someone other than one of the ladies said it! I see Sheree found it funny too! and that is suppose to be her new BFF? WOW! 

What was Mrs.Snow's purpose?_

 

Me too girl!! because if he can have a fly weave as a man...what the hell is her deal???  I loved that sweater dress.....and yes they all looked fabulous...except I wasn't really feeling Mrs Snow hair do...But...her makeup was nice.


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 26, 2008)

I enjoyed the reunion special, but I thought it was little more hyped up than it really was but still good nonetheless. There are a few points I'd like to make though:


I really like Nene and all, but I do think she was wrong for the song about Kim and she's too stubborn to admit it. It really hurt her feelings because she thought Nene was a good friend. She states that she can say whatever she likes and everything was hearsay....but um she did do it and it's on tape. I guess I can understand because she was feeling hurt that that Kim was hanging w/ Sheree but still wrong! This leads me to... 


Lisa. Did anyone find it strange how EXTRA Lisa quickly got when Kim called her out about being the one that told them about the song? It makes sense. Nene said only her & Greg, Deshawn & Eric and Lisa & Ed were in the limo, but she knows Deshawn wouldn't say anything so that leaves Lisa. Why would Lisa tell Sheree knowing how she feels about Nene? 


And Kim is a true true mess. I can not for the life of me understand how her rich boyfriend can buy her $68,000 Escalade but he cannot slide her $5,000 for a high quality Beyonce lace front wig? I don't get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Kim, your hair falls out because of CHEMO, not because of the actual cancer....duh. 


Deshawn needs to get her teeth filed down. 
Okay I said my piece. Can't wait for season 2!


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 26, 2008)

Lisa's outbursts did seem to come from left field but in recent weeks it has been going around that Lisa and Kim have had words. Something to the tune of Kim talking about Lisa's kids from a previous marriage and even saying Lisa is a crackhead and then Lisa threatening her life. Probably hype but let's keep in mind that these women had no real friendships with each other before this show (well except for NeNe and Sheree and NeNe and Kim).


----------



## couturesista (Nov 26, 2008)

Based on some interviews that Lisa and Sheree had given to Essence.com, Lisa was upset with Sheree for divulging info to Kim about that night. Lisa and Sheree had worked out their issues, but Kim had been spreading  lies about Lisa and Lisa wasn't having it. See this is why if you can't confront someone with bullshit you shouldn't spread it all over the place. Basically go to the source not the source of a source. I don't think NeNe should apologize, if Kim had asked her about the song when she first heard about it then yes, but after you basically dropped to the same level of he say she say, that's all out the window.


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^ I agree with you...I just always feel REALLY bad when someone gets picked apart to that extent. Doesn't anyone feel that Nene should have said she was sorry...just to be the better person? Obviously Kim has issues...if she were back talking and being a huge bitch about it I could see getting in her face, but the poor girl was just sitting there....really... really scared lol oh and I was thinking of how good your hair looks(couturesista) and it was just WRONG on Nene..lmao...omg* not *that her hair looks anything like yours but as far as really short hair. Dwight should have told her ...nooooo._

 
IMO Kim wasnt just sitting there taking it, she called NeNe a bitch and said F*** You NeNe! Even the look on Sherees face was like "wow, you shouldnt have said that!" lol Thats when NeNe lost it! I feel like if you cant take it when people call you out, then you shouldnt be making up lies to cover up the multiple lies you've already told.


----------



## carandru (Dec 3, 2008)

Pulled this off of theybf.com... Don't know how true it is, but this site is usually dead on. meh, take it as you will.
 Quote:

  Well isn’t this peculiar. ATL Housewife *NeNe Leaks *has been evicted from her “lavish home” in a gated Sugerloaf community in Atlanta.
 Apparently the home she and her *Greg* and her sons were living in on the Bravo “Real Housewives of Atlanta” show was being rented. And they owe over $6,400 in back rent.  Interesting since these chicks from the show were talking big and bad about balling out of control. But we all knew some folks were frontin’ for the cameras.
 According to the AJC, here’s NeNe’s response when asked where she’s been living since she was evicted in September:NeNe Leakes, in a series of e-mails Tuesday, would not say where she is living now. “It’s none of your business,” she wrote. But she noted that they “are financial able [sic] and stable to live where ever we feel fits.”​She also says “people don’t really know her relationship with Greg”. Um, what? So they’re possibly not married either? WTF is really hood with the poserificness in the ATL?   And we also reported several months ago that a birdie told us many folks on the show were frontin’ and rentin’.  We hear *Sheree* was put out of her house as well. No clothes for her fashion line to go along with her no house having self. Womp!  And NeNe isn’t the only Housewife on the show frontin’ and rentin’. Womp womp! But you haven’t heard that from me….  
 

Uummm what? Not that I'm surprised at all... seriously. Dang, getting evicted has to suck regardless of your social status... But really, how are you getting evicted over $6,400 when you have designer labeled everything?  Where are our priorities people?  I, for one, would rather have a roof over my head than be fly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why can't you get a less lavish house and do both?


----------



## msaesthetic (Dec 7, 2008)

So on the reunion, Kim said she had cancer...then lets everyone say "ohhhh, i'm so sorry" and even lets Nene apologize for commenting on that Barbie weave. After Nene's apology she says, well it turns out i didn't have cancer.

WTF?! Attention whore.

I'm not judging or being nasty, but she said her hair fell out & she thought it was cancer. I'm no doctor, but i'm pretty sure it's the actual treatments that make your hair fall out.

Cancer is a serious issue & that whole discussion really bothered me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kim bothers me everytime I see her....When I hear her it gets worse....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_So on the reunion, Kim said she had cancer...then lets everyone say "ohhhh, i'm so sorry" and even lets Nene apologize for commenting on that Barbie weave. After Nene's apology she says, well it turns out i didn't have cancer.

WTF?! Attention whore.

I'm not judging or being nasty, but she said her hair fell out & she thought it was cancer. I'm no doctor, but i'm pretty sure it's the actual treatments that make your hair fall out.

Cancer is a serious issue & that whole discussion really bothered me._

 
yeah it bothered me too. there are women who are really suffering from it and this bitch threw it out there to play that victim role. 
"i have a friend who's a doctor and he told me he was pretty much 100% sure i had cancer".....
BITCH if you haven't been formally diagnosed with the disease then don't even mention it! and like you said, it's normally the chemo and treatments that causes the hair to fall out. she's such a dumbass!
i think she did it to try to get someone to feel bad for her since everyone there (except andy) really doesn't like her. 
trick.... ( i haven't said that word since like '95. HA!)
to me, lisa's reaction wasnt' out of left field at all. i could already tell it was coming when she was sitting up there all buddy-buddy with nene. we all basically knew it was her that told that she sang the song. she just got pissed that kim called her out on that shit. the whole "i'll flip you over this couch"???? that just showed how pissed she was that she actually GOT CAUGHT. i can understand wanting to whoop kim's ass on so many other levels but hey, if lisa wanted her name left out of it, she should have never said anything to begin with. she knew sharee would have told kim about that shit because sharee was loving the fact that kim dropped nene so quick and wanted to be her best friend.

i do agree, nene was fucked up for the song. i understand kim is full of shit but damn, call her out on it. yes, everything in nene's song was true. lol! but if you consider someone your friend then just don't do stuff like that, ya know?


----------



## msaesthetic (Dec 9, 2008)

I completely agree that Lisa got caught.

& wasn't Dewayne so funny when he was mocking how Kim & Sheree used to tell each other how pretty they were.

"Oh you're pretty...you're so pretty too."

They didn't even catch on. hahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is weird...Sheree

PUBLIC CHARGE!!! Sheree From The Real Housewife Of Atlanta Applies For PUBLIC ASSISTANCE!!! - MediaTakeOut.com&#153; 2009


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know right!! Just when we thought we were past the HOA ... I would like to say she is a real Attention Whore ..But I pray this is not true...Surely...Right??? That picture made me hollar!!!


----------



## carandru (Mar 6, 2009)

LMAO!!! We already knew reality TV wasn't real, but stop playing!!!  Public assistance after you just stunted your ass off to show how rich you are?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

[email protected] bougie ass broke bitches.


The Real Broke Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## jen77 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Exclusive: Kandi Burruss joins 'The Real Housewives of Atlanta'*

Mar 6, 2009, 03:44 PM | by Tanner Stransky
Categories: Casting, Television, TV Biz





 NeNe, Kim, Sheree, and Lisa, make room for one more! EW has learned exclusively that DeShawn Snow's replacement on Bravo's _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ is Kandi Burruss, a singer-songwriter from the platinum-selling '90s R&B girl group Xscape (which also included sisters LaTocha and Tamika Scott, as well as Burruss' best friend Tameka "Tiny" Cottle).
Burruss is undeniably the most notable member from Xscape. Since the group parted ways in the late '90s, she had a somewhat successful solo singing career (her biggest hit: "Don't Think I'm Not") but has seen ever greater successes with songwriting. Along with Cottle (who's married to rap superstar T.I.), she wrote TLC's 1999 smash hit "No Scrubs." Burruss has also penned jams for Mariah Carey, Destiny's Child, Boyz II Men, Alicia Keys, and Faith Evans. The singer-songwriter has a daughter, 6-year-old Riley, from a previous relationship, and a boyfriend.
Burruss fills the spot vacated by DeShawn Snow, who is the wife of Cleveland Cavaliers NBA player and NBA TV announcer Eric Snow. She was known on the show for her ridiculously large house and extensive staff, as well as a rather poorly received fundraiser she threw for the DeShawn Snow Foundation, which helps teenage girls with self-esteem issues. When the news came out that Snow would not be joining _Housewives_ for season 2, she was quoted on Essence.com as saying a producer called her "and said that I was 'too human for a circus show' and that because the show did so well, they are about to pump up the drama and they didn't think that I would fit in." Snow is now pursuing a degree in divinity.
_The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ was Bravo's highest rated freshman series since _Queer Eye for the Straight Guy_, back in 2003. The series' first season was also the second highest rated _Real Housewives_ season ever, behind only season 3 of _The Real Housewives of Orange County_. It averaged 1.3 million viewers per episode and scored the highest rated _Real Housewives_ franchise telecast ever, with 2.2 million viewers.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 7, 2009)

Oooh as you guys know I am from Atlanta and I love pointless realty tv shows. This has been pointed out on another thread:  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Can I be honest ...Please don't take this offensively....But you Watch too much TV..or lack of substance TV ..._

 
 I'm sorta glad DeShawn is being replaced. She seems like a very sweet person, but a little too sweat for such a catty show like Real Housewives. Only the bitchy survive!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah but this one is ridiculous humor...It's good for a good laugh!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah but this one is ridiculous humor...It's good for a good laugh!!_

 

I just find this highly ironic that we are so concerned about these women and their lives and they aren't even celebrities... where is their talent? We saw their little endeavors fail miserably. Funny how anyone can get "famous" now a days. But Hey like I said before I take it as entertainment. I like my mindless entertainment just as much as I love reading classical literature. And the real house wives of every city definitely qualify as mindless entertainment! Can someone tell me why these women are so addicting to watch? Bravo knows how to make a show!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

I missed so many shows I had to get my info from here...The only excitement for me was watching who Nene was gone curse out.....LOL....she was "Say it Like it is" and kiss my ass if you don;t like it.....Oh...loved her!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 7, 2009)

I loved NeNe's limo song.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 19, 2009)

Did Kim pose for Playboy yet? I heard she was.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_Did Kim pose for Playboy yet? I heard she was._

 

Lord I hope not!


----------



## carandru (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_Did Kim pose for Playboy yet? I heard she was._

 
I wonder if they gave her a different wig for the shoot?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 19, 2009)

They're doing another season of this?


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

The Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kim Zolciak, may want to be a Playmate for Playboy, but a source says she hasn’t entered Hef’s Mansion yet. Zolciak told Paper magazine that she had been working on shooting a cover of Playboy and said, “I guess thirty ain’t that bad.”

The New York Daily however claims a source denied her photo gig at the Playboy mansion saying, “she’s not scheduled to appear in Playboy at this time.”
Zolciak has been unavailable for comment, but a representative for Playboy magazine said, “We never talk about who is and who isn’t posing for Playboy.”
Be sure to check out our Message Boards to discuss all your The Real Housewives of Atlanta info and for more reality TV information, go to SirLinksALot: Reality TV
_Photo Credit: Bravo_


LOL! Maybe shes lying again but who knows.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well at least that head looks better!!!!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

She actually kinda looks like Holly Madison to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah or a much older sister of Holly's...29/30 my ass ...ok just say'n


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 16, 2010)

Anybody in here?! LOL

I just saw a preview for the new season and I think it actually looks like it's going to be pretty good.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 1, 2010)

Im so glad Lisa Wu is gone. she used to annoy the living crap out of me. I fricken love this show


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm watching this season. It looks a bit more interesting.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 6, 2010)

Omg wtf is up with Phaedra's eye makeup? I appreciate a woc wearing bold and bright colors, but she looks like something out of Cirque de No Way!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL!!! Umm, yess. Hers and NeNe's in that ride to the shoe thing with Kim. It was really messing with my eyes!!!

And I really hope Nene gets a personality make over this season. She really disgusts me... No lady there...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^ OMG yes!


----------



## m_3 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think the drama is getting a bit ridiculous. Phaedra seems high siddity to me. Kim still hasn't gotten a decent wig after 2 seasons. Big Poppa can buy  you a new Cadillac but he can't get you a decent lacefront? Sheree can't act, and  Nene is just... I don't even know. Kandi seems like only genuine one. They got two more episode before I'm done.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 7, 2010)

I rather watch the Atlanta housewives over DC


----------



## L281173 (Oct 28, 2010)

Phaedra's eyemakeup and lip colors are always terrible.  She is a hot mess.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2010)

L281173 said:


> Phaedra's eyemakeup and lip colors are always terrible.  She is a hot mess.


 
	Confirmed by that "interesting" baby shower.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 27, 2010)

L281173 said:


> Confirmed by that "interesting" baby shower.


  	omg that baby shower was so.......... STUPID! i mean, you couldn't even tell it was a baby shower! it was like she conducted her own debutante ball. and dwight dancing with her? how freakin weird... not the mention the fact that her own husband turned her down for that ridiculous dance.

  	i wanted to throw my tv out the window when she kept talking about how great of an "equestrian" she was.......... wtf?


----------

